# Sposarsi perché



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

*Sposarsi perché*

Vi sposereste (o risposereste)? Lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che lo so dovrebbe essere il motivo numero uno...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vi sposereste (o risposereste)? Lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che lo so dovrebbe essere il motivo numero uno...


se fossi convinta e innamorata ancora come quando ho detto sì lo rifarei.
ma dato che è impossibile, visti i trascorsi... allora dico NO.


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vi sposereste (o risposereste)? Lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che lo so dovrebbe essere il motivo numero uno...


Perchè sposarsi?
Se si è innamorati e si vuole condividere il futuro, perchè non farlo?

Fermo restando che una famiglia è tale al di là del negozio giuridico.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

se trovassi quello che cerco lo farei senza dubbio.


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vi sposereste (*o risposereste*)? Lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che lo so dovrebbe essere il motivo numero uno...


 No.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No.



forse sarebbe meglio chiedere: trovereste uno che vi si ripiglia e risposa?


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vi sposereste (o risposereste)? Lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che lo so dovrebbe essere il motivo numero uno...


io mi sposerei e risposerei tutti i giorni della mia vita, ma solo con mia moglie. Perchè ? perchè voglio vivere la mia vita accanto a lei e lo sposarsi è la miglior dichiarazione in pubblico ( e davanti a Dio ) di questa volontà.


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

*a' bella!*



Asudem ha detto:


> forse sarebbe meglio chiedere: trovereste uno che vi si ripiglia e risposa?


 ... per me ci sarebbe la fila


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... per me ci sarebbe la fila



La fila per vedere chi casso ti sposa?


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... per me ci sarebbe la fila


si la fila....per darti una mazzeta  sul coppino


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

*Ok, io vado sul personale*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ... per me ci sarebbe la fila



io parlo per me. Sono sicuramente una donna che prima di sposarla ci si pensa due /trecento  volte.
Ma quando si decide di farlo ....si tocca il cielo con un dito


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

*siete troppo sciocche...*

a voi non vi sposo... e poi siete racchie!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> a voi non vi sposo... e poi siete racchie!


Hai ragione son proprio racchie


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione son proprio racchie


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

Il matrimonio e' una grande istituzione e io non mi sento pronta


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

con l'esperienza e la saggezza che ho oggi credo che sarei la moglie ideale


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io parlo per me. Sono sicuramente una donna che prima di sposarla ci si pensa due /trecento volte.
> *Ma quando si decide di farlo ....si tocca il cielo con un dito*


 Nel senso che ci si spara un colpo in testa per la cazzata fatta... e ci si ritrova con le alucce?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nel senso che ci si spara un colpo in testa per la cazzata fatta... e ci si ritrova con le alucce?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con l'esperienza e la saggezza che ho oggi credo che sarei la moglie ideale


Ma non avete cuore!

Ponete fine alle sue sofferenze!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nel senso che ci si spara un colpo in testa per la cazzata fatta... e ci si ritrova con le alucce?


ovvio.
Cazzo avevi capito se no?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non avete cuore!
> 
> Ponete fine alle sue sofferenze!


Guarda voglio esagerare!!
può anche guardare le altre !!basta che abbiano delle tette decenti!!


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con l'esperienza e la saggezza che ho oggi credo che sarei la moglie ideale


la più grande spaccacoglioni del mondo e saresti la moglie ideale?









se fossi tuo marito ti menerei da mane a sera


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ovvio.
> Cazzo avevi capito se no?


 Avevo capito bene, allora...


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Aprile 2009)

Io sarei una moglie perfetta: dolce, remissiva, affatto rompiscatole, morigerata, ma soprattutto MODESTA!


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

Io sì, mi sposerei. Per amore, per farmi una famiglia con l'uomo che amo, per dirgli, davanti a tutti 'è con te che voglio stare, per sempre'. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vale?


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io sarei una moglie perfetta: dolce, remissiva, affatto rompiscatole, morigerata, ma soprattutto MODESTA!


 ..........................e affamata...........................


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la più grande spaccacoglioni del mondo e saresti la moglie ideale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda che è tutta apparenza!!


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Io sì, mi sposerei. Per amore, per farmi una famiglia con l'uomo che amo, per dirgli, davanti a tutti 'è con te che voglio stare, per sempre'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che è tutta apparenza!!


 
sei l'unica per la quale l'apparenza è peggio della realtà


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> NO


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ..........................e affamata...........................


 
beh, in certi casi non è un difetto


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei l'unica per la quale l'apparenza è peggio della realtà


hai altri complimenti?


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La fila per vedere chi casso ti sposa?


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai altri complimenti?


cucini dei risotti impareggiabili


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cucini dei risotti impareggiabili


 
che leccakiappe!


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> che leccakiappe!


 
guarda, onestamente se io fossi un uomo me la sposerei pure.
ma sarebbero fulmini e saette


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda, onestamente se io fossi un uomo me la sposerei pure.
> ma sarebbero fulmini e saette


beh non conosco Asu ma dev'essere una moglie ganza


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda, onestamente se io fossi un uomo me la sposerei pure.
> *ma sarebbero fulmini e saette*


 Sono le storie più appaganti!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

ma chi vi caga?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








mettetevi in fila


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono le storie più appaganti!


 
anche perchè tutti amore, dimmi tesoro, ma certamente cuore mio, come desideri zuccherino....


*CHE 2 STRACOGLIONI!!!!*


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi vi caga??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
NONOSTANTE MI SEMBRI GANZA NON SEI IL MIO TIPO...TI MANCA QUALCOSA....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> NONOSTANTE MI SEMBRI GANZA NON SEI IL MIO TIPO...TI MANCA QUALCOSA....


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> anche perchè tutti amore, dimmi tesoro, ma certamente cuore mio, come desideri zuccherino....
> 
> 
> *CHE 2 STRACOGLIONI!!!!*


 cuore mio è da suicidio... mi sembrerebbe di trombare la maestrina dalla penna rossa


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cuore mio è da suicidio... mi sembrerebbe di trombare la maestrina dalla penna rossa


 

















  infatti x non sapere nè leggere nè scrivere al mio ganzo, dato che la casa è piccola, dico sempre "possibile che tu sia sempre in mezzo alle balle?"


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> infatti x non sapere nè leggere nè scrivere al mio ganzo, dato che la casa è piccola, dico sempre "possibile che tu sia sempre in mezzo alle balle?"


 Che romanticona... immagino le licenze poetiche con le quali ti risponderà lui


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che romanticona... immagino le licenze poetiche con le quali ti risponderà lui


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse sarebbe meglio chiedere: trovereste uno che vi si ripiglia e risposa?


E no, la domanda era diversa.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

*Tutti che*

si sposerebbero (o risposerebbero) solo ed esclusivamente per amore?


----------



## Old mirtilla (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La fila per vedere chi casso ti sposa?


 
View attachment 2637


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> View attachment 2637


 Si contenga, cribbio!


----------



## Old mirtilla (21 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io sarei una moglie perfetta: dolce, remissiva, affatto rompiscatole, morigerata, ma soprattutto MODESTA!


tu saresti un debito sole! si fa prima a rifarti il guardaroba che a sfamarti!!! View attachment 2638


----------



## Old mirtilla (21 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Io sì, mi sposerei. Per amore, per farmi una famiglia con l'uomo che amo, per dirgli, davanti a tutti 'è con te che voglio stare, per sempre'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh, beata gioventù sognatrice!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> si sposerebbero (o risposerebbero) solo ed esclusivamente per amore?


e per che altro?
miii come non la reggo quella faccina


----------



## Old mirtilla (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si contenga, cribbio!


 
scusi..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





era troppo bella!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vi sposereste (o risposereste)? Lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che lo so dovrebbe essere il motivo numero uno...


 
beh mi sposerei se fossi single, per avviare un progetto di famiglia analogo a quello che ho.

Non mi risposerei pero' con nessun altro.


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> scusi.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vero! Lettrice è una iena bastarda


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si contenga, cribbio!


MM, cribbio non lo dovevi scrivere


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e per che altro?
> miii come non la reggo quella faccina


Non lo so, visto quanti matrimoni vengono "contaminati" dai tradimenti mi chiedevo se ci fossero motivi alla base... semplice curiosità.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo so, visto quanti matrimoni vengono "contaminati" dai tradimenti mi chiedevo se ci fossero motivi alla base... semplice curiosità.



se dopo un tradimento decidi di risposarti vuol dire che ci credi proprio.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh mi sposerei se fossi single, *per avviare un progetto di famiglia analogo a quello che ho.*
> 
> Non mi risposerei pero' con nessun altro.


Ok, grazie Vere.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se dopo un tradimento decidi di risposarti vuol dire che ci credi proprio.


Nella famiglia o nell'amore?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Nella famiglia o nell'amore?


uno solo la conseguenza dell'altro. 
Se amo una persona voglia che sia la mia famiglia


----------



## Old sperella (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se dopo un tradimento decidi di risposarti vuol dire che ci credi proprio.


Certo, 
la vita va avanti , ci si reinnamora e ci si ricrede se già ci si credeva prima


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> si sposerebbero (o risposerebbero) solo ed esclusivamente per amore?


Ma io se incontrassi un plurimiliardario mi sposerei anche senza amore. Basta che non sia Berlusconi però 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 E' che mediamente non si incontrano miliardari pronti a sposarti!!!!


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> uno solo la conseguenza dell'altro.
> Se amo una persona voglia che sia la mia famiglia


Ok, quindi mi innamoro e solo in questo caso penso a formare una famiglia. Quindi l'innamoramento per primo.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io se incontrassi un plurimiliardario mi sposerei anche senza amore. Basta che non sia Berlusconi però
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok, quindi mi innamoro e solo in questo caso penso a formare una famiglia. Quindi l'innamoramento per primo.


m è ovvio!!
che altro???


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Nella famiglia o nell'amore?


Non c'è alcuna differenza per quanto mi concerne. la famiglia e là dove ci sono coloro che amo.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> m è ovvio!!
> che altro???


Non è così ovvio per me... soprattutto in caso di secondo matrimonio.


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok, quindi mi innamoro e solo in questo caso penso a formare una famiglia. Quindi l'innamoramento per primo.


Non vedo come si possa fare altrimenti MK!!!


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non vedo come si possa fare altrimenti MK!!!


E se incontrassi il plurimiliardario che ti vuole sposare ma tu innamorata non sei?


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non è così ovvio per me... soprattutto in caso di secondo matrimonio.


 Non so dove tu voglia andare a parare..o meglio temo di aver capito


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non è così ovvio per me... soprattutto in caso di secondo matrimonio.


e per quali altri motivi?? stai scherzando??
se mi dici per solitudine ti ci mando!


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e per quali altri motivi?? stai scherzando??
> se mi dici per solitudine ti ci mando!












   uff si discute, io mi risposerei solo per amore, un grande amore. Ma sto facendo come Air, cerco di andare oltre il mio pensiero (o almeno ci provo...).


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E se incontrassi il plurimiliardario che ti vuole sposare ma tu innamorata non sei?


Ipotesi surreale: ad ogni modo credo che mi basterebbero i suoi soldi ed il suo grande amore 

	
	
		
		
	


	








In definitiva tutti gli amori finiscono, in tal caso mi rimarrebbe qualcosa di tangibile


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> uff si discute, io mi risposerei solo per amore, un grande amore. Ma sto facendo come Air, cerco di andare oltre il mio pensiero (o almeno ci provo...).


Cioè oltre ogni logica. Ti riesce benissimo


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

Per me ci si sposa perche' si ama... anche in seconde nozze.

(escludendo veline, calciatori e miliardari che tanto sono fuori dalla VOSTRA portata)


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> uff si discute, io mi risposerei solo per amore, un grande amore. *Ma sto facendo come Air, cerco di andare oltre il mio pensiero (o almeno ci provo.*..).


Ma Air ha la scusante per viaggiare con la testa tra le nuvole... tu no!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Cioè oltre ogni logica. Ti riesce benissimo

























Oltre ogni frontiera


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me ci si sposa perche' si ama... anche in seconde nozze.
> 
> (escludendo veline, calciatori e miliardari che tanto sono fuori dalla VOSTRA portata)


Perchè non hai visto le mie tette


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma Air ha la scusante per viaggiare con la testa tra le nuvole... tu no!




















   vero...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè non hai visto le mie tette



Tanto non hai una quarta...non vali un cazzo


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> vero...


E' il momento di atterrare, cara.


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo so, visto quanti matrimoni vengono "contaminati" dai tradimenti mi chiedevo se ci fossero motivi alla base... semplice curiosità.


 guarda che il tradimento contamina ogni genere di rapporto, mica solo il matrimonio


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tanto non hai una quarta...non vali un cazzo


Una terza col push up diventaquasi una quarta, racchietta.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' ilmimento di atterrare, cara.


Perché? Tutti si sposano per amore, ok.


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Perché? Tutti si sposano per amore, ok.


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

ma scusa, sei ossessionata dal matrimonio, Monica.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Perché? Tutti si sposano per amore, ok.


non ho mica capito perchè tu ti risposeresti solo per amore ma pensi o ti aspetti che gli altri lo faccian per chissà qualche cinico motivo.
Solito discorso...eh?


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Una terza col push up diventaquasi una quarta, racchietta.


 Anche senza push up, una terza è un'ottima misura!


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho mica capito perchè tu ti risposeresti solo per amore ma pensi o ti aspetti che gli altri lo faccian per chissà qualche cinico motivo.
> Solito discorso...eh?


Forse qualcuna delle sue  amiche si sposa...non capisco, ogni 2 mesi riparte sto discorso


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho mica capito perchè tu ti risposeresti solo per amore ma pensi o ti aspetti che gli altri lo faccian per chissà qualche cinico motivo.
> Solito discorso...eh?


Uffa. Io non mi aspetto o penso nulla, chiedevo e basta.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uffa. Io non mi aspetto o penso nulla, chiedevo e basta.



certo mk, nulla di personale da parte tua ovviamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ti riferivi in generale...


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo mk, nulla di personale da parte tua ovviamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo che sì.


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uffa. Io non mi aspetto o penso nulla, chiedevo e basta.


Eliminate le motivazioni sentimentali, residuano solo quelle biecamente materiali.


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Eliminate le motivazioni sentimentali, residuano solo quelle biecamente materiali.


che tutto sommato andando avanti non sono poi proprio da buttare.
io mi sposerei con uno ricco, certo, dovrei provare dell'affetto, ma già il fatto di non farmi lavorare sarebbe un ottimo motivo per volergli un bene della madonnina


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io se incontrassi un plurimiliardario mi sposerei anche senza amore. Basta che non sia Berlusconi però
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a meno che non sia il futuro cognato di lettrice


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che tutto sommato andando avanti non sono poi proprio da buttare.
> io mi sposerei con uno ricco, certo, dovrei provare dell'affetto, ma già il fatto di non farmi lavorare sarebbe un ottimo motivo per volergli un bene della madonnina


Se poi ci aggiungi il fatto che magari vivresti in una grande casa in pieno centro con terrazzo di 80 metri quadrati (il mio sogno) e faresti vacanze incredibili, direi che anche io gli vorrei un bene spaziale! ;-)


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a meno che non sia il futuro cognato di lettrice


Imparentarmi con la ienetta?


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Se poi ci aggiungi il fatto che magari vivresti in una grande casa in pieno centro con terrazzo di 80 metri quadrati (il mio sogno) e faresti vacanze incredibili, direi che anche io gli vorrei un bene spaziale! ;-)


preferirei una villa.


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> preferirei una villa.


dove in un'ora di macchina sei al mare?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che tutto sommato andando avanti non sono poi proprio da buttare.
> io mi sposerei con uno ricco, certo, dovrei provare dell'affetto, ma già il fatto di non farmi lavorare sarebbe un ottimo motivo per volergli un bene della madonnina





Ranatan ha detto:


> Se poi ci aggiungi il fatto che magari vivresti in una grande casa in pieno centro con terrazzo di 80 metri quadrati (il mio sogno) e faresti vacanze incredibili, direi che anche io gli vorrei un bene spaziale! ;-)





Iris ha detto:


> preferirei una villa.


amore vero, che bei sentimenti...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Aprile 2009)

cmq si sposa x amore, si divorzia x mancanza di pazienza, ci si risposa x mancanza di memoria (cit.)


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> amore vero, che bei sentimenti...


se un uomo non mi fa lavorare guadagna l'80% dell'amore 
e mi concedo anche ogni volta che gli gira


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Aprile 2009)

seriamente: ci si sposa x amore, perché si vuole costruire insieme qualcosa con quella persona... chiaramente nn metti in conto tradimenti, divorzi, problemi, ecc ma d'altronde mica puoi vivere pensando di morire!


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dove in un'ora di macchina sei al mare?


 da Roma, anche meno. se ci si accontenta del litorale laziale.


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se un uomo non mi fa lavorare guadagna l'80% dell'amore
> e mi concedo anche ogni volta che gli gira


Pensa che figata...non ti fa lavorare ma ti permette anche di fare una mazza in casa e di passare tutto il tuo tempo libero come meglio credi! Ovviamente fornendoti di una carta di credito Gold


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Pensa che figata...non ti fa lavorare ma ti permette anche di non fare una mazza in casa e di passare tutto il tuo tempo libero come meglio credi! Ovviamente fornendoti di una carta di credito Gold


 
roba da accoglierlo con un tanga a mò di filo interdentale.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e le puppe coperte solo da un brillantino


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Pensa che figata...non ti fa lavorare ma ti permette anche di fare una mazza in casa e di passare tutto il tuo tempo libero come meglio credi! Ovviamente fornendoti di una *carta di credito Gold*


va bene questa carta di credito gold?


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> va bene questa carta di credito gold?


Insomma...


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

Parliamoci chiaro: la prima volta mi sono sposata per molto molto meno. E guarda come è finita.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Parliamoci chiaro: la prima volta mi sono sposata per molto molto meno. E guarda come è finita.


Infatti io mi sposerei solo per soldi.


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti io mi sposerei solo per soldi.


 In Iltalia poi sposarsi per soldi è una ficata. I contrattoi prematrimoniali sono nulli, quindi in caso di divorzio (inevitabile) mi metterei al sicuro.
Ecco. Abbiamo reso felice MK. La buona azione della giornata è compiuta.


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> In Iltalia poi sposarsi per soldi è una ficata. I contrattoi prematrimoniali sono nulli, quindi in caso di divorzio (inevitabile) mi metterei al sicuro.
> Ecco. Abbiamo reso felice MK. La buona azione della giornata è compiuta.


A parte gli scherzi, quando ho iniziato la convivenza (e dopo il matrimonio) non mi importava nulla della sua situazione finanziaria (non certo agiata)...ma ora non nego che se tornassi indietro, un'occhiata in più all'aspetto economico di chi mi scelgo la darei.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> In Iltalia poi sposarsi per soldi è una ficata. I contrattoi prematrimoniali sono nulli, quindi in caso di divorzio (inevitabile) mi metterei al sicuro.
> * Ecco. Abbiamo reso felice MK. La buona azione della giornata è compiuta.*


che fetecchia!!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *In Iltalia poi sposarsi per soldi è una ficata. I contrattoi prematrimoniali sono nulli, quindi in caso di divorzio (inevitabile) mi metterei al sicuro.*
> Ecco. Abbiamo reso felice MK. La buona azione della giornata è compiuta.


Buono a sapersi... magari il divorzio lo chiederebbe lui... io mai!

Mantengo fede alle promesse (sempre che non vada in bancarotta)

Ma credo che sopporterei anche le corna, abbracciando teneramente la mia collezione di Kelly


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Buono a sapersi... magari il divorzio lo chiederebbe lui... io mai!
> 
> Mantengo fede alle promesse (sempre che non vada in bancarotta)
> 
> *Ma credo che sopporterei anche le corna, abbracciando teneramente la mia collezione di Kelly*


 ... che venale...


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

i valori innanzi tutto!


gioielli, titoli...


----------



## Nordica (21 Aprile 2009)

si, ma con un'altro!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> i valori innanzi tutto!
> 
> 
> gioielli, titoli...


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi, quando ho iniziato la convivenza (e dopo il matrimonio) non mi importava nulla della sua situazione finanziaria (non certo agiata)...ma ora non nego che se tornassi indietro, un'occhiata in più all'aspetto economico di chi mi scelgo la darei.


 sarò onesta, quando ho chiuso con il mio ex in autunno ho pensato: 'ah, non mi fregano più con il giovane e appassionato professionista in carriera!! il prossimo me lo scelgo benestante e pure parecchio!!'...
.....













al cuor non si comanda!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sarò onesta, quando ho chiuso con il mio ex in autunno ho pensato: 'ah, non mi fregano più con il giovane e appassionato professionista in carriera!! il prossimo me lo scelgo benestante e pure parecchio!!'...
> .....
> 
> 
> ...


 
vero! il suo portafoglio piange + del mio ma è generosissimo


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

Anche il padre di Sbarella e' generosissimo... non sto scherzando... forse me lo dovevo tenere, stronzo per stronzo almeno e' ricco e generoso...


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> vero! il suo portafoglio piange + del mio ma è generosissimo


 diciamo che il mio guadagna qualcosina in più di me ma ha molte più spese!!


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

un uomo solido economicamente in genere ce l'ha più  grosso


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un uomo solido economicamente in genere ce l'ha più grosso


 
mah, io contenta sono!


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un uomo solido economicamente in genere ce l'ha più grosso




















 per esperienza?


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

Mai, non lo rifarei mai più...e il prossimo me lo trovo dispccupato e felice, un punkabestia magari, o un bel rasta di quelli a cui basta strafarsi di canne tutto il giorno per vivere felice...ma il matrimonio mai più


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mai, non lo rifarei mai più...e il prossimo me lo trovo dispccupato e felice, un punkabestia magari, o un bel rasta di quelli a cui basta strafarsi di canne tutto il giorno per vivere felice...ma il matrimonio mai più


 
non ti credere lale, disoccupato è felice per pochissimo...


----------



## Old Black Mamba (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vi sposereste (o risposereste)? Lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che lo so dovrebbe essere il motivo numero uno...


Mia cara MK, ci si sposa per tanti svariati motivi, il principale perchè il buon costume lo impone.


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vi sposereste (o risposereste)? Lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che lo so dovrebbe essere il motivo numero uno...


Bella domanda. E' sempre stato un mio sogno sposarmi con rito civile e religioso.
Poi, mi sono reso conto che 'quattro' firme in comune e 'quattro' in Chiesa non facevano da garante affinché un amore vero fosse duraturo (...finché morte non ci separi...ndr).
Visti i tempi che corrono, ho imparato ad apprezzare la convivenza. Infatti, meglio una convivenza '...finché morte non ci separi' che un matrimonio non durato in eterno.
Air


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ti credere lale, disoccupato è felice per pochissimo...


 
E uno strafattone?


----------



## Nordica (21 Aprile 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> si, ma con un'altro!


 
parlando seriamente! perché no! se non funziona e mica colpa del matrimonio! tutte scuse!


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E uno strafattone?


peggio che andar di notte.
quando gli cala la botta diventa un'orchite infetta..


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> parlando seriamente! perché no! se non funziona e mica colpa del matrimonio! tutte scuse!


bella lei


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> peggio che andar di notte.
> quando gli cala la botta diventa un'orchite infetta..


 
Vorrà dire che non gli farò mai mancare la roba buona!


----------



## Nordica (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mai, non lo rifarei mai più...e il prossimo me lo trovo dispccupato e felice, un punkabestia magari, o un bel rasta di quelli a cui basta strafarsi di canne tutto il giorno per vivere felice...ma il matrimonio mai più


 
meglio l'amicone bravo un po sfigato che si lascia gestire!
il cannonaro poi ti ruba i soldi per farsi!


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

io oggi come oggi vorrei il proprietario di un cantiere navale


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Bella domanda. E' sempre stato un mio sogno sposarmi con rito civile e religioso.
> Poi, mi sono reso conto che 'quattro' firme in comune e 'quattro' in Chiesa non facevano da garante affinché un amore vero fosse duraturo (...finché morte non ci separi...ndr).
> Visti i tempi che corrono, ho imparato ad apprezzare la convivenza. Infatti, meglio una convivenza '...finché morte non ci separi' che un matrimonio non durato in eterno.
> Air


 e chi ti assicura che la convivenza duri in eterno?
io se sto con una persona voglio farlo perchè davvero credo che sia in eterno e se ci credo mi sposo!
se penso che invece sia a tempo determinato.... tanto vale star per conto mio!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e chi ti assicura che la convivenza duri in eterno?
> io se sto con una persona voglio farlo perchè davvero credo che sia in eterno e se ci credo mi sposo!
> se penso che invece sia a tempo determinato.... tanto vale star per conto mio!


secondo me intendeva dire che dato che non crede in qualcosa che duri fino a che morte non ci separi, come il matrimonio dovrebbe essere, allora preferisce una convinvenza, che ha le stesse probabilità di durare (o no). In soldoni accetterebbe una convivenza fallita, ma non un matrimonio.
Io almeno l'ho intesa così.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Aprile 2009)

io mi risposerei.

Ma solo con una che scrive su tradimento.net......


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io mi risposerei.
> 
> Ma solo con una che scrive su tradimento.net......


 
Una in particolare o una in generale?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Una in particolare o una in generale?


non scendiamo nei dettagli.....chi ha orecchie per intendere intenda, gli altri in camper!

































   ho fatto la battuta!!


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non scendiamo nei dettagli.....chi ha orecchie per intendere intenda, gli altri in camper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nuova soprattutto....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Nuova soprattutto....


guarda che io NON sono permaloso......


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> guarda che io NON sono permaloso......


 
Quel "non" è ironico?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Quel "non" è ironico?


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.






forse.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> guarda che *io NON sono permaloso*......


 













ma avrai o no la faccia come il culo?


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma avrai o no la faccia come il culo?


 
Angelo, occhio che ti mena!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma avrai o no la faccia come il culo?





lale75 ha detto:


> Angelo, occhio che ti mena!


io le donne non le picchio, le amo.

e poi ho la riga in mezzo, dici che ho la faccia da.....?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Nuova soprattutto....
















  lale ti adoro!!


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io le donne non le picchio, le amo.
> 
> e poi ho la riga in mezzo, dici che ho la faccia da.....?


 






 quello a sinistra....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io le donne non le picchio, le amo.
> 
> e poi ho la riga in mezzo, dici che ho la faccia da.....?


la riga in mezzo? che bijoux


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la riga in mezzo? che bijoux


si ma non ti ho detto dove! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





stop, basta sennò ci bannano.......


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> quello a sinistra....


ho bello anche quello ( a detta delle mie amanti..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la riga in mezzo? che bijoux


 

Angelooooo, stai attenta che Irry NON è permaloso.....e poi che vuoi che sia la riga in mezzo con quei tre occhi meravilgiosi che c'ha!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Angelooooo, stai attenta che Irry NON è permaloso.....e poi che vuoi che sia la riga in mezzo con quei tre occhi meravilgiosi che c'ha!


perchè tre?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ho bello anche quello ( a detta delle mie amanti.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


madonna santa....devi smetterla di leggere il telegattone o finisci malissimo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Angelooooo, stai attenta che Irry NON è permaloso.....e poi che vuoi che sia la riga in mezzo con quei tre occhi meravilgiosi che c'ha!


 
guarda lale, io e irr abbiamo un passato vagamente burrascoso, più di chiunque altri so quanto sia permaloso


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ho bello anche quello ( a detta delle mie amanti.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io non ho mai detto a nessun uomo che aveva un bel culo...al limite lo tasto ripetutamente per far capire il mio apprezzamento


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> perchè tre?


 
Non eri tu quello con gli occhi verde-azzurro e grigio? a casa mia fa tre


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto a nessun uomo che aveva un bel culo...al limite lo tasto ripetutamente per far capire il mio apprezzamento


perché no? io lo chiamo "chiappe d'oro"


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *guarda lale, io e irr abbiamo un passato vagamente burrascoso*, più di chiunque altri so quanto sia permaloso



che tutto il forum rimpiange amaramente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che tutto il forum rimpiange amaramente


thò il bue che dice cornuto all'asino


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché no? io lo chiamo "chiappe d'oro"


 
Boh...non so, io sono un pò pudica con le parole....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> thò il bue che dice cornuto all'asino



perchè?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Boh...non so, io sono un pò pudica con le parole....


 
HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!



bella questa....


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> bella questa....


 
Bah, sarà che prefersico che il culo apprezzato in una conversazione sia il mio...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bah, sarà che prefersico che il culo apprezzato in una conversazione sia il mio...


 



















OT: scusa lale, ma per caso hai delle origini venete?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bah, sarà che prefersico che il culo apprezzato in una conversazione sia il mio...


il fatto di fare un complimento al proprio uomo non significa che il proprio culo non venga apprezzato.
ma immagino si torni al discorso che alle donne bisogna fare complimenti, ma loro non sono tenute a farne.
che palle.
a volte vorrei proprio essere uomo


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il fatto di fare un complimento al proprio uomo non significa che il proprio non venga apprezzato.
> ma immagino si torni al discorso che alle donne bisogna fare complimenti, ma loro non sono tenute a farne.
> che palle.
> a volte vorrei proprio essere uomo


 
No! Io di complimenti ne faccio...ma non sul culo...e su altre parti anatomiche "intime"....una mia amica una volta ha fatto i complimenti a uno per le dimensioni del suo gingillo...io non ci riuscirei mai...
E comunque i complimenti mi piacciono ma non da tutti, solo da chi mi piace. Se uno per strada mi dice "che bel culo" non mi fa per niente piacere


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il fatto di fare un complimento al proprio uomo non significa che il proprio culo non venga apprezzato.
> ma immagino si torni al discorso che alle donne bisogna fare complimenti, ma loro non sono tenute a farne.
> che palle.
> a volte vorrei proprio essere uomo


dissento.

io di complimenti ne faccio a iosa, anche troppi forse.

E ne ricevo pochissimi.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> No! Io di complimenti ne faccio...ma non sul culo...e su altre parti anatomiche "intime"....una mia amica una volta ha fatto i complimenti a uno per le dimensioni del suo gingillo...io non ci riuscirei mai...
> E comunque i complimenti mi piacciono ma non da tutti, solo da chi mi piace. Se uno per strada mi dice "che bel culo" non mi fa per niente piacere


lale ma si parla di fare un complimento al proprio ragazzo / compagno / uomo chiamiamolo come vogliamo, mica di fermare gli estranei e apprezzarne il culo


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> dissento.
> 
> io di complimenti ne faccio a iosa, anche troppi forse.
> 
> *E ne ricevo pochissimi..*...



te ne fai già troppi tu


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> dissento.
> 
> io di complimenti ne faccio a iosa, anche troppi forse.
> 
> E ne ricevo pochissimi.....


ma allora che dissenti a fare, se stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa?


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> dissento.
> 
> io di complimenti ne faccio a iosa, anche troppi forse.
> 
> E ne ricevo pochissimi.....


 
E perchè dissenti? E' quello che ha detto Angelo, mi pare!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lale ma si parla di fare un complimento al proprio ragazzo / compagno / uomo chiamiamolo come vogliamo, mica di fermare gli estranei e apprezzarne il culo



che poi se un estraneo c'ha un bel panettone perchè non dirglielo?


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che poi se un estraneo *c'ha un bel panettone* perchè non dirglielo?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma allora che dissenti a fare, se stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa?





lale75 ha detto:


> E perchè dissenti? E' quello che ha detto Angelo, mi pare!


OK,OK ho capito male.
va bene

ellamiseria come siete permalose!


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> OK,OK ho capito male.
> va bene
> 
> ellamiseria come siete permalose!


 
Eh sì che con tre occhi dovresti vederci bene!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> te ne fai già troppi tu


E' vero.

me li faccio da solo perchè ne ricevo pochissimi e ne ho un gran bisogno.





uffa.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Eh sì che con tre occhi dovresti vederci bene!


 
vara ben de starghe all'ocio con l'irre, che se permaloso, ciò!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> E' vero.
> 
> me li faccio da solo perchè ne ricevo pochissimi e ne ho un gran bisogno.
> 
> ...


agli altri invece dei complimenti piace prendere due dita negli occhi


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> E' vero.
> 
> me li faccio da solo perchè ne ricevo pochissimi e ne ho un gran bisogno.
> 
> ...


 
Ma non eri tu quello a cui la segretaria faceva le avances?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che poi se un estraneo c'ha un bel panettone perchè non dirglielo?
















che gvezza.

comunque perché se un estraneo mi ferma per dirmi che ho un bel culo, rischia una gomitata nelle gengive, quindi evito di correre gli stessi rischi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




basta me ne vado
ciao a tutti


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma non eri tu quello a cui la segretaria faceva le avances?


che c'entra......

sapessi il tempo che mia moglie non mi dice più niente di carino.....


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vara ben de starghe all'ocio con l'irre, che se permaloso, ciò!


 

Dalle mie parti si direbbe "Tien de ocio Irre che el xe permaoso, sa"...leggere varianti ma io sono un tipo precisino


----------



## lale75 (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> che c'entra......
> 
> sapessi il tempo che mia moglie non mi dice più niente di carino.....


 
EHHHHH ma se è per quello io neppure me lo ricordo più quando mio marito mi ha fatto un complimento...dunque....correva l'anno.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 forse 1999...o '98


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Dalle mie parti si direbbe "Tien de ocio Irre che el xe permaoso, sa"...leggere varianti ma io sono un tipo precisino


veneziano.


il mio era più veronese.

ciao scappo a casa.

Buona serata a tutti


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> veneziano.
> 
> 
> il mio era più veronese.
> ...


 che fai, svincoli??!?!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> si sposerebbero (o risposerebbero) solo ed esclusivamente per amore?


Tornando indietro nel tempo ....è una domanda improponibile... ho due figli meravigliosi che non è pensabile cancellare anche solo ipoteticamente.
V. Peggy Sue si è sposata di F.F. Coppola

Mi sono sposata perché volevo una famiglia con lui ed ho pensato che fosse più semplice per il riconoscimento dei figli.
Poi quando si convive non si sa mai come definire il partner e sembra sempre di sottolineare che non si è sposati o che si voglia fingere di essere sposati.
Ovvio che l'amavo (che deficiente!!!:nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    se volevo dei figli da lui. 

Nel tempo presente (o futuro) non mi sposerei più. Non riesco a immaginare alcuna ragione per farlo: non ho più l'età per avere figli. 



MK ha detto:


> E se incontrassi il plurimiliardario che ti vuole sposare ma tu innamorata non sei?


Non riesco a immaginare un plurimiliardario che potesse volermi.
Ma immaginando un Trochetti Provera, però simpatico, che mi interessasse che ci tenesse per motivi suoi ...potrei sforzarmi, visto che non potrei esserne danneggiata 

	
	
		
		
	


	











MK ha detto:


> Perché? Tutti si sposano per amore, ok.


Io non credo proprio che tutti si sposino per amore.
Vedo tante coppie che non credo proprio che fossero innamorate e suppongo possano essersi sposate per numerose ragioni per loro valide, come farsi una famiglia, trovare reciproca compagnia e conforto, e comprensibili e rispettabilissime.


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo me intendeva dire che dato che non crede in qualcosa che duri fino a che morte non ci separi, come il matrimonio dovrebbe essere, allora preferisce una convinvenza, che ha le stesse probabilità di durare (o no). In soldoni accetterebbe una convivenza fallita, ma non un matrimonio.
> Io almeno l'ho intesa così.


Più che altro, intendevo dire che il matrimonio è una 'rogna' (attenzione, l'ho messo tra virgolette) maggiore se ci si separa. Ok, forse non è giusto mettere troppo avanti le mani, ma visti i tempi che corrono...
La convivenza, tanto si fa in fretta a creare quanto si fa in fretta a 'smontare': mal che vada c'è solo il mutuo da estinguere.
Air


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Più che altro, intendevo dire che il matrimonio è una 'rogna' (attenzione, l'ho messo tra virgolette) maggiore se ci si separa. Ok, forse non è giusto mettere troppo avanti le mani, ma visti i tempi che corrono...
> La convivenza, tanto si fa in fretta a creare quanto si fa in fretta a 'smontare': mal che vada c'è solo il mutuo da estinguere.
> Air



Non e' vero... dalle convivenze nascono i figli e la separazione diventa esattamente la stessa identica rogna, anche senza matrimonio.

La separazione se non ci sono figli non e' cosi' drammatica


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Aprile 2009)

Tuttosommato il matrimonio è una bella cosa.
Ci si sposa per formare una nuova famiglia.


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Più che altro, intendevo dire che il matrimonio è una 'rogna' (attenzione, l'ho messo tra virgolette) maggiore se ci si separa. Ok, forse non è giusto mettere troppo avanti le mani, ma visti i tempi che corrono...
> La convivenza, tanto si fa in fretta a creare quanto si fa in fretta a 'smontare': mal che vada c'è solo il mutuo da estinguere.
> Air


 io con queste premesse non starei mai con te... lo dico senza polemica (tanto più che mi sei simpaticissimo!!) ma non vorrei un uomo che dal primicipio dicesse 'sto con te ma non credo sia per sempre'.... non potrei farcela, sarebbe come vivere sotto esame e con l'ansia di un sentimento che finisce. Il matrimonio per me è l'inizio di un percorso e se a uno dei due non va di fare questo passo... per me vuol dire che quel percorso non vuole intraprenderlo. E non sono persona che costringe qualcuno, per cui....


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vi sposereste (o risposereste)? Lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che lo so dovrebbe essere il motivo numero uno...



Io si, perchè infrangendola, ho capito quanto sia importante la promessa di una vita insieme.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io si, perchè infrangendola, ho capito quanto sia importante la promessa di una vita insieme.


permettimi di stringerti la mano.....

per me vale lo stesso concetto.


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> permettimi di stringerti la mano.....
> 
> per me vale lo stesso concetto.



Peccato esserci arrivato dopo a capirlo eh?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Peccato esserci arrivato dopo a capirlo eh?


ma anche durante......


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*........*



MK ha detto:


> Vi sposereste (o risposereste)? Lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che lo so dovrebbe essere il motivo numero uno...


Dipende dai giorni in cui poni questa domanda ..... One day is fine and next is black ...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se fossi convinta e innamorata ancora come quando ho detto sì lo rifarei.
> ma dato che è impossibile, visti i trascorsi... allora dico NO.



non vale come risposta.

ma rispondo anche io cosi.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La fila per vedere chi casso ti sposa?





Brugola ha detto:


> si la fila....per darti una mazzeta  sul coppino


che bestie


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> agli altri invece dei complimenti piace prendere due dita negli occhi


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non credo proprio che tutti si sposino per amore.
> Vedo tante coppie che non credo proprio che fossero innamorate e suppongo possano essersi sposate per numerose ragioni per loro valide, come farsi una famiglia, trovare reciproca compagnia e conforto, e comprensibili e rispettabilissime.


Ecco. Se si parla di secondo matrimonio dopo una certa età il farsi una famiglia decade.


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Dipende dai giorni in cui poni questa domanda ..... One day is fine and next is black ...


Ok, ma le motivazioni?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ecco. Se si parla di secondo matrimonio dopo una certa età il farsi una famiglia decade.


Il reciproco conforto, il bisogno di condividere esperienze e vita resta.
Non vedo perché si debba volere a tutti i costi immaginare o amore travolgente o squallore.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Dipende dai giorni in cui poni questa domanda ..... One day is fine and next is black ...


should I stay or should I go.....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Aprile 2009)

*...........*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> should I stay or should I go.....


Esatto, Vai, spariamocela.
Lo so, svacco il thread: ma è storia della musica questa, abbiate comprensione.


Darling you got to let me know
Should I stay or should I go? 
If you say that you are mine
I’ll be here ’til the end of time
So you got to let me know
Should I stay or should I go? 

Always tease tease tease
You’re happy when I’m on my knees
One day is fine, next day is black
So if you want me off your back
Well come on and let me know
Should I stay or should I go? 

Should I stay or should I go now? 
Should I stay or should I go now? 
If I go there will be trouble
An’ if I stay it will be double
So come on and let me know!

This indecision’s bugging me
Esta indecision me molesta
If you don’t want me, set me free
Si no me quieres, librame
Exactly who’m I’m supposed to be
Dime que tengo que ser
Don’t you know which clothes even fit me? 
¿sabes que ropas me quedan? 
Come on and let me know
Me tienes que decir
Should I cool it or should I blow? 
¿me debo ir o quedarme? 

Split!
Yo me enfrio o lo sufro

Should I stay or should I go now? 
yo me enfrio o lo sufro
Should I stay or should I go now? 
yo me enfrio o lo sufro
If I go there will be trouble
Si me voy - va a haber peligro
And if I stay it will be double
Si me quedo es doble
So you gotta let me know
Pero me tienes que decir
Should I cool it or should I go? 
yo me enfrio o lo sufro

Should I stay or should I go now? 
yo me enfrio o lo sufro
If I go there will be trouble
Si me voy - va a haber peligro
And if I stay it will be double
Si me quedo es doble
So you gotta let me know
Pero me tienes que decir
Should I stay or should I go?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Esatto, Vai, spariamocela.
> Lo so, svacco il thread: ma è storia della musica questa, abbiate comprensione.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!

con la mia Ibanez e il distorsore un filo aperto è uno spettacolo!!!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Aprile 2009)

*.........*

Bene. un rocker  e pure musicista. dammi cinque amico ! Una sola domanda: perché Ibanez e non Fender o Gibson ? E che amplificatore? e soprttutto .... a chi ti ispiri (ma le stiamo  distruggendo il thread).


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Bene. un rocker e pure musicista. dammi cinque amico ! Una sola domanda: perché Ibanez e non Fender o Gibson ? E che amplificatore? e soprttutto .... a chi ti ispiri (ma le stiamo distruggendo il thread).


ti rispondo in mp così non svacchiamo


----------



## MK (24 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il reciproco conforto, il bisogno di condividere esperienze e vita resta.
> Non vedo perché si debba volere a tutti i costi immaginare o amore travolgente o squallore.


Conforto e condivisione si possono trovare anche con gli amici, l'amore travolgente è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Conforto e condivisione si possono trovare anche con gli amici, l'amore travolgente è un'altra cosa.


Forse non riesco a spiegarmi.
L'amore travolgente e romantico fa parte della nostra cultura e lo vorrebbero tutti (o quasi), ma credo che non tutti capiti di provarlo e di viverlo.
Penso che sia una cosa rara e fortunata incontrarlo o scontrarcisi.
Intendevo principalmente che ci sono migliaia di coppie (milioni nel mondo) che si sono formate per altre ragioni, comprensibili e rispettabili, e che formano famiglie solide e amorevoli in cui crescono serenamente i figli, magari meglio di chi è partito da una travolgente passione.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



MK ha detto:


> Vi sposereste (o risposereste)? Lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che lo so dovrebbe essere il motivo numero uno...


Questo thread l'avevo in mente da un pò.

Volevo rifletterci bene prima di rispondere
Ora in tutta coscienza mi sento di dire

*NO*


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Questo thread l'avevo in mente da un pò.
> 
> Volevo rifletterci bene prima di rispondere
> Ora in tutta coscienza mi sento di dire
> ...


Allora divorzia e non le spaccare!

Semplice, semplice.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora divorzia e non le spaccare!
> 
> Semplice, semplice.


La Aspesi, c'è la Aspesi


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora divorzia e non le spaccare!
> 
> Semplice, semplice.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> La Aspesi, c'è la Aspesi



Le sue parole son una bella parata di culo


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora divorzia e non le spaccare!
> 
> Semplice, semplice.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Le sue parole son una bella parata di culo


Si. Infatti.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Si. Infatti.


Lo pensi sul serio o mi stai dando ragione solo per darmi ragione?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> La Aspesi, c'è la Aspesi


dunque le motivazioni per cui rimani con tua moglie sono quelle?

e lei lo sa?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo pensi sul serio o mi stai dando ragione solo per darmi ragione?


Sono mortalmente serio. Io non mi risposerei MAI. Nè con mia moglie né con nessuna donna del sistema solare. io sono nato per stare da solo. Punto. Il resto è un pour parler.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> dunque le motivazioni per cui rimani con tua moglie sono quelle?
> 
> e lei lo sa?


Non solo non lo sa ma non glielo direi neppure sotto tortura ... Puoi giurarci.


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sono mortalmente serio. Io non mi risposerei MAI. Nè con mia moglie né con nessuna donna del sistema solare. io sono nato per stare da solo. Punto. Il resto è un pour parler.


ma chi t'ha obbligato?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Brugola ha detto:


> ma chi t'ha obbligato?


Nessuno: al momento della scelta ero consapevole e felice. Col senno di poi, mi sono violentato. ma non per lei. per la convivenza in se. io devo stare solo. Io sono inosooprtabile e non sopporto. Punto.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vi sposereste (o risposereste)? Lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che lo so dovrebbe essere il motivo numero uno...


 
si, ma a fatica.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Verena67 ha detto:


> si, ma a fatica.


Siamo pericolosamente simili. e non ci sto facendo un complimento


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

ehm, direi non ci conosciamo abbastanza per stendere parallelismi!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ehm, direi non ci conosciamo abbastanza per stendere parallelismi!!


Ti chiedo scusa. Non intendevo prendermi confidenze non concesse.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non solo non lo sa ma non glielo direi neppure sotto tortura ... Puoi giurarci.


io penso dovrebbe saperlo.
se io fossi certa che per mio marito è così, penso mi separerei
ma potrei anche valutare un'opzione alternativa.
restare con lui sulla base di una fictio di cui lui è consapevole e io no non mi sta bene
le basi devono essere conosciute e condivise


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io penso dovrebbe saperlo.
> se io fossi certa che per mio marito è così, penso mi separerei
> ma potrei anche valutare un'opzione alternativa.
> restare con lui sulla base di una fictio di cui lui è consapevole e io no non mi sta bene
> le basi devono essere conosciute e condivise


E' proprio la fictio la chiave di volta dell'intero impianto


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' proprio la fictio la chiave di volta dell'intero impianto


perchè sai che ti manderebbe a cagher?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè sai che ti manderebbe a cagher?


Seguro, seguro, seguro


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Comunque, per esplicitare: io credo nel progetto matrimoniale. Sono profondamente convinta che sia la "best practice" per chi vuol tirare su figli il piu' possibile equilibrati (o il meno possibile squilibrati), e mi piace lo status di donna sposata.

Peraltro sono consapevole di alcune cose, a mente fredda:
- ho avuto un colpo di culo pazzesco nello sposare credo l'uomo piu' adatto a me di tutta la Cristianità, mica detto che in un altra vita mi ricapiterebbe una simile fortuna!
- sarei del tutto inadatta a vivere con un uomo che amassi piu' di quanto lui amasse me 
- personalmente ho un lato anarchico della personalità con cui - a fatica - sto imparando a convivere
- l'attrazione sessuale NON dura in eterno, e di questo pure sono diventata consapevole: sono quasi certa che alla base del 99 % dei tradimenti ci sia la voglia di sentirsi ancora travolti dagli ormoni, e non essendo santa, so che mi capiterebbe

Ecco, un po' di sana umiltà!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa. Non intendevo prendermi confidenze non concesse.


 
ma prego, non mi hai mica offeso! E' solo che davvero non ci conosciamo abbastanza.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Comunque, per esplicitare: io credo nel progetto matrimoniale. Sono profondamente convinta che sia la "best practice" per chi vuol tirare su figli il piu' possibile equilibrati (o il meno possibile squilibrati), e mi piace lo status di donna sposata.
> 
> Peraltro sono consapevole di alcune cose, a mente fredda:
> - ho avuto un colpo di culo pazzesco nello sposare credo l'uomo piu' adatto a me di tutta la Cristianità, mica detto che in un altra vita mi ricapiterebbe una simile fortuna!
> ...



Quoto.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sono mortalmente serio. Io non mi risposerei MAI. Nè con mia moglie né con nessuna donna del sistema solare. io sono nato per stare da solo. Punto. Il resto è un pour parler.



Potresti sempre divorziare e vivere la tua vita come meglio credi... cosi' potrebbe fare anche tua moglie. Se questo e' veramente quello che vuoi, cosa che dubito.

Se si rimane sposati e' perche' si vuol rimanere sposati e basta. Quello che dice la signora Aspesi e' una verita' di facciata: si mantiene la parola data ma in sordina non si fa realmente fede alla promessa; ci si prende la responsabilita' del matrimonio ma di nuovo in sordina si svicolano i vincoli... colorando tutto di un bel grigione topo di fogna.

Ormai sei sposato, hai deciso di rimanere vincolato al matrimonio? Bene allora cerca di trarne vantaggio. Son sicuro che se t'impegni a vedere i lati positivi del tuo matrimonio sara' una catena meno pesante da portare, potrebbe pure trasformarsi in un gioiellino.

Se questo e' realmente quello che vuoi.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non solo non lo sa ma non glielo direi neppure sotto tortura ... Puoi giurarci.



Mi sembra il minimo!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Potresti sempre divorziare e vivere la tua vita come meglio credi... cosi' potrebbe fare anche tua moglie. Se questo e' veramente quello che vuoi, cosa che dubito.
> 
> Se si rimane sposati e' perche' si vuol rimanere sposati e basta. Quello che dice la signora Aspesi e' una verita' di facciata: si mantiene la parola data ma in sordina non si fa realmente fede alla promessa; ci si prende la responsabilita' del matrimonio ma di nuovo in sordina si svicolano i vincoli... colorando tutto di un bel grigione topo di fogna.
> 
> ...



Io non so cosa voglio. So cosa non voglio.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io non so cosa voglio. So cosa non voglio.


posso, senza ironia, chiederti quanti anni hai?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io non so cosa voglio. *So cosa non voglio*.


Ragionando per esclusione si ottengono i risultati migliori.

Fai la lista di quello che non vuoi il risultato potrebbe stupirti.

(Ti leggo con un tono da cavietta che mi innervosisce)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ragionando per esclusione si ottengono i risultati migliori.
> 
> Fai la lista di quello che non vuoi il risultato potrebbe stupirti.
> 
> (Ti leggo con un tono da cavietta che mi innervosisce)


Cosa è una cavietta?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Asudem ha detto:


> posso, senza ironia, chiederti quanti anni hai?


Classe 66


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Seguro, seguro, seguro


credo che abbia il diritto di valutare questa possibilità e decidere con cognizione piena se farlo o no.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> credo che abbia il diritto di valutare questa possibilità e decidere con cognizione piena se farlo o no.


fare cosa? Lasciarmi? Opzione allo stato non contemplata


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Cosa è una cavietta?


Cavietta


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

mi è morta!!!! (la cavietta)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Cavietta


Che tono dovrei assumere? Più enfasi? O pensi che stia mentendo? Ci starebe tutta quest'ultima possibilità: effetivamente faccio di tuto per rendermi poco credibile. ma ora sono serio.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> colorando tutto di un bel grigione topo di fogna


 
che porta bene con tutto


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mi è morta!!!! (la cavietta)



Porella


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Che tono dovrei assumere? Più enfasi? O pensi che stia mentendo? Ci starebe tutta quest'ultima possibilità: effetivamente faccio di tuto per rendermi poco credibile. ma ora sono serio.


a 43 anni sai solo quello che non vuoi.
ma non è manco così, perchè hai detto che non vuoi convivere, non ti risposeresti etc. etc.
concordo con amoremio, sarebbe carino che anche lei fosse informata di quello che non vuoi, se no rischi di diventare come la barzelletta di quello che aiuta la vecchina ad attraversare la strada quando la vecchina non vorrebbe attraversare la strada


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Comunque, per esplicitare: io credo nel progetto matrimoniale. Sono profondamente convinta che sia la "best practice" per chi vuol tirare su figli il piu' possibile equilibrati (o il meno possibile squilibrati), e mi piace lo status di donna sposata.
> 
> Peraltro sono consapevole di alcune cose, a mente fredda:
> - ho avuto un colpo di culo pazzesco nello sposare credo l'uomo piu' adatto a me di tutta la Cristianità, mica detto che in un altra vita mi ricapiterebbe una simile fortuna!
> ...


a me una che si dichiara ,un po' da sborona, umile non lo sembra tanto..


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Porella


 
non ti dico quanto ci abbiamo sofferto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Per me e mio marito era il terzo figlio, era intelligentissima, e interagiva con noi tutto il giorno 

	
	
		
		
	


	









In tre giorni se ne è andata


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> che porta bene con tutto


Un completo grigione topo di fogna e' un must nell'armadio!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

comunque rock, scusa per la schiettezza, ma proprio non invidio per niente tua moglie.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me una che si dichiara ,un po' da sborona, umile non lo sembra tanto..


 
mah, io ho l'umiltà, credo, di non considerarmi "tutta tempestata di swarosky", poi sai ognuno queste cose le interpreta come crede.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



Asudem ha detto:


> comunque rock, scusa per la schiettezza, ma proprio non invidio per niente tua moglie.


Non devi scusarti.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a 43 anni sai solo quello che non vuoi.
> ma non è manco così, perchè hai detto che non vuoi convivere, non ti risposeresti etc. etc.
> concordo con amoremio, *sarebbe carino che anche lei fosse informata di quello che non vuoi*, se no rischi di diventare come la barzelletta di quello che aiuta la vecchina ad attraversare la strada quando la vecchina non vorrebbe attraversare la strada



Ma lei che male ha fatto per sentirsi sbattere in faccia questa cosa?

Se Rock decidesse di andare via e' bene che lo faccia, senza dire cazzate inutili.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sono mortalmente serio. Io non mi risposerei MAI. Nè con mia moglie né con nessuna donna del sistema solare. io sono nato per stare da solo. Punto. Il resto è un pour parler.


La solitudine a volte serve. Ma poi se ne esce. Per rinascere.

ps sul matrimonio comunemente inteso concordo con te.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mah, io ho l'umiltà, credo, di non considerarmi "tutta tempestata di swarosky", poi sai ognuno queste cose le interpreta come crede.


non è mica un 'offesa..non tutti sono umili.
E tu mi dai l'impressione di essere tante cose positive ma non  umile.
Ma è una mia impressione ovviamente


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> - personalmente ho un lato anarchico della personalità con cui - a fatica - sto imparando a convivere
> - l'attrazione sessuale NON dura in eterno


Sulla prima concordo, sulla seconda ho dei dubbi.


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma lei che male ha fatto per sentirsi sbattere in faccia questa cosa?
> 
> Se Rock decidesse di andare via e' bene che lo faccia, senza dire cazzate inutili.


 
ma sarà meglio sentirselo dire ora che quando non potrà più rifarsi una vita nè un cazzo 
insomma, deve decidere solo lui? che lei sappia che la cosa per lui non è più stimolante e che decida cosa fare per lei stessa


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non devi scusarti.


per come sono fatta io un uomo così indeciso, che non sa che cazzo vuole, che tradisce  si pente ma neanche tanto (tu dai quest'impressione), che non si risposerebbe e quindi è pentito della scelta che ha fatto in passato... può andare a stendere.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma sarà meglio sentirselo dire ora che quando non potrà più rifarsi una vita nè un cazzo
> insomma, deve decidere solo lui? che lei sappia che la cosa per lui non è più stimolante e che decida cosa fare per lei stessa


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> fare cosa? Lasciarmi? Opzione allo stato non contemplata


da te o da lei?
e se da lei, solo perchè manca la cognizione piena?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> per come sono fatta io un uomo così indeciso, che non sa che cazzo vuole, che tradisce  si pente ma neanche tanto (tu dai quest'impressione), che non si risposerebbe e quindi è pentito della scelta che ha fatto in passato... può andare a stendere.


ma questo lo sai tu, qui. E lo sapresti cmq dopo.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma sarà meglio sentirselo dire ora che quando non potrà più rifarsi una vita nè un cazzo
> insomma, deve decidere solo lui? che lei sappia che la cosa per lui non è più stimolante e che decida cosa fare per lei stessa


Dire al proprio marito/moglie "se tornassi indietro non mi sposerei mai" la considero una verita' inutile.

Lui avverte il problema a quanto pare, perche' scaricare la responsabilita' della scelta su di lei? Che se la sbrighi da solo.

Indipendentemente da lui, che e' comunque un traditore scoperto, lei potrebbe sempre mandarlo a cagare... ragioni ne ha senza bisogno del carico da 100.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma questo lo sai tu, qui. E lo sapresti cmq dopo.



guarda, io seguo una regola per comportarmi con gli altri, sopratutto con quelli ai quali voglio bene.
Mi domando sempre 
"se lui si comportasse così con me, mi piacerebbe?"

Aiuta molto , sai?


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dire al proprio marito/moglie "se tornassi indietro non mi sposerei mai" la considero una verita' inutile.
> 
> Lui avverte il problema a quanto pare, perche' scaricare la responsabilita' della scelta su di lei? Che se la sbrighi da solo.
> 
> *Indipendentemente da lui, che e' comunque un traditore scoperto, lei potrebbe sempre mandarlo a cagare... ragioni ne ha senza bisogno del carico da 100*.


 
lei lo sa?
è consapevole che lui l'ha tradita?
nel caso cambia ovviamente


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> da te o da lei?
> e se da lei, solo perchè manca la cognizione piena?


se io non avessi tradito mai moglie (non sono un traditore seriale, l'ho fatto una volta sola) e lei non lo avesse saputo, tutto sarebbe rimasto apparentemente uguale in superficie ma negli inferi tutto avrebbe ribollito comunque. O no? Voglio dire io non cominciato a recitare dopo il tradimento ma ben prima. forse dall'inizio.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> se io non avessi tradito mai moglie (non sono un traditore seriale, l'ho fatto una volta sola) e lei non lo avesse saputo, tutto sarebbe rimasto apparentemente uguale in superficie *ma negli inferi tutto avrebbe ribollito comunque. O no?* Voglio dire io non cominciato a recitare dopo il tradimento ma ben prima. forse dall'inizio.


Sì.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lei lo sa?
> è consapevole che lui l'ha tradita?
> nel caso cambia ovviamente


Si che lo sa stordita


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per come sono fatta io un uomo così indeciso, che non sa che cazzo vuole, che tradisce  si pente ma neanche tanto (tu dai quest'impressione), che non si risposerebbe e quindi è pentito della scelta che ha fatto in passato... può andare a stendere.


appunto.
e magari i tuoi difetti come tu li racconti, dal punto di vista di lei sono molto più invalidanti.
o magari no.
le basi su cui ci si muove devono essere condivise.
ma mica dico che devi tornare a casa e dirle
"ah zorro, che se magna?
ak, a proposito della cena lo sai che non ti amo più, non ti risposerei e resto con te solo per senso di responsabilità e perchè mi piace come mi stiri le camicie"

ci son tanti modi per impostare il discorso.


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si che lo sa stordita


e che ne so io?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> appunto.
> e magari i tuoi difetti come tu li racconti, dal punto di vista di lei sono molto più invalidanti.
> o magari no.
> le basi su cui ci si muove devono essere condivise.
> ...


pensa che io lo preferirei...


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ak, *a proposito della cena lo sai che non ti amo più, non ti risposerei e resto con te solo per senso di responsabilità e perchè mi piace come mi stiri le camicie"*
> 
> ci son tanti modi per impostare il discorso.


ci vogliono un paio di coglioni rari.
cmq se lei lo ha perdonato sapendo del tradimento, punto.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci vogliono un paio di coglioni rari.
> cmq se lei lo ha perdonato sapendo del tradimento, punto.


ma punto cosa??


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè mi piace come mi stiri le camicie"


Ah bisogna stirare le camicie?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Asudem ha detto:


> guarda, io seguo una regola per comportarmi con gli altri, sopratutto con quelli ai quali voglio bene.
> Mi domando sempre
> "se lui si comportasse così con me, mi piacerebbe?"
> 
> Aiuta molto , sai?


Tu una volta hai scritto: se tu sei uno che vuol cambiare, ci puoi provare. Se invece sei uno che dice sono così' e se ne frega, allora è inutile. Io sono peggio: Io sono bugiardo con me stesso: dico che voglio cambiare ma poi neppure ci provo. Se mento a me, figurati agli altri. Mento per non avere rotture di cazzo, per campare tranquillo. campa cavallo ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> appunto.
> e magari i tuoi difetti come tu li racconti, dal punto di vista di lei sono molto più invalidanti.
> o magari no.
> le basi su cui ci si muove devono essere condivise.
> ...


ma se lui ha intenzione di *non* dirglielo nè adesso nè mai, perché deve trovare il modo?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> se io non avessi tradito mai moglie (non sono un traditore seriale, l'ho fatto una volta sola) e lei non lo avesse saputo, tutto sarebbe rimasto apparentemente uguale in superficie ma negli inferi tutto avrebbe ribollito comunque. O no? Voglio dire io non cominciato a recitare dopo il tradimento ma ben prima. forse dall'inizio.


ma perchè continuare?
lei magari ha pensato, come ho fatto io, che il tradimento fosse uno scivolone e che tu l'amassi ancora, magari in modo diverso dall'inizio, ma sempre amore.

e dato che lei sa che scrivi qui, 
non è che stai facendo una comunicazione trasversale?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Tu una volta hai scritto: se tu sei uno che vuol cambiare, ci puoi provare. Se invece sei uno che dice sono così' e se ne frega, allora è inutile. Io sono peggio: Io sono bugiardo con me stesso: dico che voglio cambiare ma poi neppure ci provo. Se mento a me, figurati agli altri. Mento per non avere rotture di cazzo, per campare tranquillo. campa cavallo ...


guarda , potrebbe pure andare bene se  tu fossi felice e contento di questo tuo modo di vivere.
Eppure dai tutt'altra impressione


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> ma perchè continuare?
> lei magari ha pensato, come ho fatto io, che il tradimento fosse uno scivolone e che tu l'amassi ancora, magari in modo diverso dall'inizio, ma sempre amore.
> 
> e dato che lei sa che scrivi qui,
> non è che stai facendo una comunicazione trasversale?


In primo luogo perchè  ho capito che lei ora non sarebbe pronta. secondo per i bambini, troppo piccoli, terzo perchè, come dice oscuro, è utile, comodo, funzionale, organizzato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma perchè continuare?
> lei magari ha pensato, come ho fatto io, che il tradimento fosse uno scivolone e che tu l'amassi ancora, magari in modo diverso dall'inizio, ma sempre amore.
> 
> e dato che lei sa che scrivi qui,
> non è che stai facendo una comunicazione trasversale?


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> *In primo luogo perchè ho capito che lei ora non sarebbe pronta. secondo per i bambini, troppo piccoli*, terzo perchè, come dice oscuro, è utile, comodo, funzionale, organizzato.


che noia, che barba, che noia...che barba


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> In primo luogo perchè ho capito che lei ora non sarebbe pronta. secondo per i bambini, troppo piccoli, terzo perchè, come dice oscuro, è utile, comodo, funzionale, organizzato.


Quarto perché ...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> In primo luogo perchè  ho capito che lei ora non sarebbe pronta. secondo per i bambini, troppo piccoli, terzo perchè, come dice oscuro,* è utile, comodo, funzionale, organizzato.*


se per un caso ci ripensassi mi candido come prossima moglie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> In primo luogo perchè ho capito che lei ora non sarebbe pronta. secondo per i bambini, troppo piccoli, terzo perchè, come dice oscuro, è utile, comodo, funzionale, organizzato.


ma allora in un futuro, non escludi...


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se per un caso ci ripensassi mi candido come prossima moglie


si anche io.. il vero affarone dell'anno


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quarto perché ...


Ma chi ti dice che ci sia un quarto perche'?


Ma quinto e sesto perche'?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


l'ha detto in altri 3d


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


tu e brugola siete indecenti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




siete come i mariti...siete sempre le ultime a  sapere


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chi ti dice che ci sia un quarto perche'?
> 
> 
> Ma quinto e sesto perche'?


Da solo un uomo difficile che si assuma questa responsabilità...


----------



## Old danut (15 Giugno 2009)

Sposarmi...ci ho pensato e trovo che sia dovuto al voler creare qualcosa di diverso, uno step successivo nella propria vita. Decisamente io non voglio essere l'eterno ragazzo in cerca di ragazza o accoppiato e sempre fidanzati, è una vita che ha dell'orribile e se sto decisamente bene con una persona non solo ci convivo, ma vista la mia monogamia, le giuro davanti a Dio di stare al suo fianco.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'ha detto in altri 3d





Asudem ha detto:


> tu e brugola siete indecenti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma dove?
siamo noi indecenti o voi che non avete capito una mazza?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Da solo un uomo difficile che si assuma questa responsabilità...



Mk, perchè non metti su una rubrichetta?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma dove?
> siamo noi indecenti o voi che non avete capito una mazza?



cazzona, l'ha scritto lui che la moglie legge 

	
	
		
		
	


	




quindi sei rinco tu con la brugoletta


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Asudem ha detto:


> guarda , potrebbe pure andare bene se  tu fossi felice e contento di questo tuo modo di vivere.
> Eppure dai tutt'altra impressione


Innanzitutto ciao. Non ci scambiavamo battute da un pò. Tutto ok?
Ascolta, forse è una fase. forse no. Sono più intollerante, ecco tutto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *Sposarmi...ci ho pensato* e trovo che sia dovuto al voler creare qualcosa di diverso, uno step successivo nella propria vita. Decisamente io non voglio essere l'eterno ragazzo in cerca di ragazza o accoppiato e sempre fidanzati, è una vita che ha dell'orribile e se sto decisamente bene con una persona non solo ci convivo, ma vista la mia monogamia, le giuro davanti a Dio di stare al suo fianco.


ti prego non lo fare. perché se poi il matrimonio finisce chi cazzo ti regge?


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Mk, perchè non metti su una rubrichetta?


Aspesi due?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  ... magari...


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti prego non lo fare. perché se poi il matrimonio finisce chi cazzo ti regge?


un altro scapolone da tener presente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzona, l'ha scritto lui che la moglie legge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho chiesto dove, che l'ha scritto lui mi è già stato detto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> cazzona, l'ha scritto lui che la moglie legge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vorrei sfatarlo una volta per tutte questo mito: mia moglie non legge perchè non naviga.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Innanzitutto ciao. Non ci scambiavamo battute da un pò. Tutto ok?
> Ascolta, forse è una fase. forse no. Sono più intollerante, ecco tutto.


ci siam già salutati stamattina rock....sembri "piacere giovannelli" di speriamo che sia femmina


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti prego non lo fare. perché se poi il matrimonio finisce chi cazzo ti regge?

































Non posso... ho sputato l'aloe vera che mi stavo gustando felicemente


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzona, l'ha scritto lui che la moglie legge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma se manco sapevo che la moglie sapeva  che noi si sapeva


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un altro scapolone da tener presente


peccato sia piccolo per noi


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Vorrei sfatarlo una volta per tutte questo mito: mia moglie non legge perchè non naviga.


ma l'avevi detto tu! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ehm..di miti ne abbiamo altri...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un altro scapolone da tener presente

























Aggiungerei Alce e Giobbe


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma allora in un futuro, non escludi...


Tutto può succedere


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Aspesi due?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tutto quello che già sapete ma vi sembra cazzuto ripetervi
oppure

la fiera dei luoghi comuni, la vendetta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Vorrei sfatarlo una volta per tutte questo mito: mia moglie non legge perchè non naviga.


 
ORA PRETENDO DELLE SCUSE PER ME E BRUGOLA!












​ 


non capite un cazzo di niente. come è bello avere sempre ragione. certo a volte è un po' noioso, ma tant'è


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aggiungerei Alce e Giobbe


e irri


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma l'avevi detto tu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mai, però corre voce di si. Non è colpa tua. ascolta avevo scamviato te per Angelo, ecco spiegato il qui pro quo


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

*posto ricco....*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Aggiungerei Alce e Giobbe


 









   ma giobbe è single???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non posso... ho sputato l'aloe vera che mi stavo gustando felicemente


 
non vorrai mica dire che non è un timore fondato?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





"gustare felicemente" riferito all'aloe vera, è una bestemmia non indifferente.
credo che ti segnalerò


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

che culo che abbiamo...
qui dentro abbiamo un uomo per tutte le stagioni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma l'avevi detto tu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è vero

semplicemente non avete capito un cazzo di quello che avete letto


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la fiera dei luoghi comuni, la vendetta


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma giobbe è single???


per giobbe è uno gnocco da paura
non so perchè ma me l'immagino gnocco


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

*Super Stordita*



Brugola ha detto:


> ma giobbe è single???




Ha scritto 10 minuti fa in un altro thread di aver buttato fuori la moglie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> mai, però corre voce di si. Non è colpa tua. ascolta *avevo scamviato te per Angelo, ecco spiegato il qui pro quo*


io non ho mai detto che tua moglie legge qua


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ha scritto 10 minuti fa in un altro thread di aver buttato fuori la moglie


io la butterei fuori dal forum.
scrive senza sapere una cippa


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non ho mai detto che tua moglie legge qua


che casino 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















chi cazzo ha scritto allora che legge?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per giobbe è uno gnocco da paura
> non so perchè ma me l'immagino gnocco


Solo perche' lo vedi sotto una luce aurea


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo perche' lo vedi sotto una luce aurea


ma va!anzi, mi da' l'idea del porcello!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

Mk quale sarebbe il quarto motivo?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non ho mai detto che tua moglie legge qua


Segnalalo cazzarola


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che casino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu e amore mio. le due bottegaie


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non ho mai detto che tua moglie legge qua


Neppure io, rispondevo al post di Asu confuso col tuo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Segnalalo cazzarola


credi che non l'abbia fatto?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

*bottegaia sarai te*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> tu e amore mio. le due bottegaie


eh no!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












l'ha scritto lui che "gira questa voce" e non l'ho certa messa in giro io


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Basta tiriamo fuori il colpevole e lapidiamolo!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> eh no!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero. Ma non l'avete creata voi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Neppure io, rispondevo al post di Asu confuso col tuo


 
ahhh ok, quando hai scritto che avevi fatto confusione tra noi pensavo che intendessi che ricordassi che fossi io a sostenere che tua moglie legge qua, creando così un mito da sfatare

(chiaro, no??)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ahhh ok, quando hai scritto che avevi fatto confusione tra noi pensavo che intendessi che ricordassi che fossi io a sostenere che tua moglie legge qua, creando così un mito da sfatare
> 
> (chiaro, no??)


Chiarissimo. Come stai?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh no!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, ma l'hai sostenuta con fermezza  

	
	
		
		
	


	





il malinteso è nato il giorno che gli è stato fatto presente che "lei sta qua" e per lei non ci si riferiva alla moglie. poi qualcuno ha interpretato come cazzo ha voluto e ha spacciato la cosa come verità assoluta. dicesi "pettegolezzi".


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

*ammetto..cago poco*



Asudem ha detto:


> io la butterei fuori dal forum.
> scrive senza sapere una cippa


ma quindi quali cazzo sono i papabili??


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

ciao


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Chiarissimo. Come stai?


hai una domanda di riserva?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao


stia bene e tante care cose


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, ma l'hai sostenuta con fermezza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ormai il danno è fatto


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Pronto?


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

ma bel manzo è libero?
jago è sposato?
e nu?
chi sem?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzona, l'ha scritto lui che la moglie legge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e io?
vabbè lascia perdere
chi tace ....
e quel che ne consegue


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



MK ha detto:


> Da solo un uomo difficile che si assuma questa responsabilità...


perché ci si innamora di un'altra.

Col cazzo: se mi lascio con mia moglie non voglie vedere un altro essere umano accanto a me o in giro per casa per i restanti anni della mia vita. Gesù, sarei pazzo, folle, da solo o una convivenza con qualcuno che viva a non meno di mille km dalla mia vita.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pronto?


un attimo cacchio!non si può stare in pace neanche al cesso!!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è mica un 'offesa..non tutti sono umili.
> E tu mi dai l'impressione di essere tante cose positive ma non umile.
> Ma è una mia impressione ovviamente


 
se per umile intendi senza orgoglio, quello sicuramente no!

Nel lavoro, per esempio, mi rammarico di essere stata a lungo fin troppo umile!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> perché ci si innamora di un'altra.
> 
> Col cazzo: se mi lascio con mia moglie non voglie vedere un altro essere umano accanto a me o in giro per casa per i restanti anni della mia vita. Gesù, sarei pazzo, folle, da solo o una convivenza con qualcuno che viva a non meno di mille km dalla mia vita.


1000 km son troppi... 50 va bene


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per come sono fatta io un uomo così indeciso, che non sa che cazzo vuole, che tradisce si pente ma neanche tanto (tu dai quest'impressione), che non si risposerebbe e quindi è pentito della scelta che ha fatto in passato... può andare a stendere.


 
nelle coppie (come in tutte le cose della vita) "ignorance is bliss".


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai una domanda di riserva?


Domani andrà meglio, vedrai


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> nelle coppie (come in tutte le cose della vita) "ignorance is bliss".


non concordo.
Della serie occhio non vede cuore non duole


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un attimo cacchio!non si può stare in pace neanche al cesso!!



Vorrei ordinare una margherita e una _pepperoni_* piccante.




*storditi _pepperoni _e' salame piccante non peperoni


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci vogliono un paio di coglioni rari.
> cmq se lei lo ha perdonato sapendo del tradimento, punto.


 
Brugola, dire una cosa del genere significa a costringere l'altro a separarsi (sempre per via del famoso orgoglio/dignità) magari anche se non vuole.

occhio a ciò che si dice, sempre. Pensare, come giustamente dice ASU, all'impatto.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

*mi unisco a brugolina*

ma le donne e gli uomini papabili qui dentro chi sono?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> non concordo.
> Della serie occhio non vede cuore non duole


E' una  costruzione sociale odiosa e falsa, ma ha retto benissimo alla prova del tempo.


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

ma bel manzo è single  o no?
anche io voglio la pizza , ma senza i piperoni


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' una  costruzione sociale odiosa e falsa, ma ha retto benissimo alla prova del tempo.



Anche tu hai ragione... ma ha retto bene fino al secolo scorso, ora regge quanto un gattino in tangenziale


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> perché ci si innamora di un'altra.
> 
> Col cazzo: se mi lascio con mia moglie non voglie vedere un altro essere umano accanto a me o in giro per casa per i restanti anni della mia vita. Gesù, sarei pazzo, folle, da solo o una convivenza con qualcuno che viva a non meno di mille km dalla mia vita.


io ne conosco uno che ha fatto questa scelta. Mah e rimah.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io ne conosco uno che ha fatto questa scelta. Mah e rimah.


anch'io, il mio ex marito 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma l'avevo mollato io e ora l'ha mollato lei


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma le donne e gli uomini papabili qui dentro chi sono?


intendi a parte me?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









io però non sono single, mi spiace


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Domani andrà meglio, vedrai


sperem


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *intendi a parte me*?


*NO*


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Brugola, dire una cosa del genere significa a costringere l'altro a separarsi (sempre per via del famoso orgoglio/dignità) magari anche se non vuole.
> 
> occhio a ciò che si dice, sempre. Pensare, come giustamente dice ASU, all'impatto.


no perchè?
se lei ha accettato il suo tradimento può essere che vada bene anche a lei questo tipo di matrimonio.
secondo me sono scuse, e facciamo la persona che abbiamo vicino più fragile e debole di quanto sia a nostro vantaggio


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

Io tra un po' scendo e poi torno. ma vorrei parlare anche del matrimonio in genere. O non interessa?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *NO*


ah bhè allora non rimane un cazzo di nessuno.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io tra un po'* scendo* e poi torno. ma vorrei parlare anche del matrimonio in genere. O non interessa?


dal pero?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ah bhè allora a parte me non rimane un cazzo di nessuno.


certo amore.
Ora però mi lasci fare un censimento come si deve?grazzzzzzzie


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> dal pero?


dalle stelle ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dal pero?


esce!

minchia quando fa così non la sopporto. qualcuno può segnalarla per favore?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esce!
> 
> minchia quando fa così non la sopporto. qualcuno può segnalarla per favore?


amore, ma oggi sei più rincoglionita del solito o è una mia impressione? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




avevo grassettato scende


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> In primo luogo perchè ho capito che lei ora non sarebbe pronta. secondo per i bambini, troppo piccoli, terzo perchè, come dice oscuro, è utile, comodo, funzionale, organizzato.





Rocknroll ha detto:


> Tutto può succedere





Rocknroll ha detto:


> perché ci si innamora di un'altra.
> 
> Col cazzo: se mi lascio con mia moglie non voglie vedere un altro essere umano accanto a me o in giro per casa per i restanti anni della mia vita. Gesù, sarei pazzo, folle, da solo o una convivenza con qualcuno che viva a non meno di mille km dalla mia vita.


Per me racconti un sacco di balle.
Non a noi, eh, ma a te stesso.
Ma se quel che pensi è vero, assumiti le tue responsabilità, parla con tua moglie e separati.
Lasciala libera giovane e con la possibilità di trovare in qualcun'altro ciò che lei credeva di aver trovato in te.
In realtà temi che lei si rifaccia una vita e trovarti tu solo come un fesso ...ma ti piace immaginare di star compiendo un sacrificio per i figli.
Fidati ...quando sapranno i figli di questo "sacrificio" che rende la loro vita una menzogna ci sputeranno sopra.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo amore.
> Ora però mi lasci fare un censimento come si deve?grazzzzzzzie


per gli uomini è già bello che finito il censimento. quelli che ci sono sono impegnati  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ah c'è air libero. pare sia un buon partito


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> amore, ma oggi sei più rincoglionita del solito o è una mia impressione?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sicura che sia io? a quello ti stavo rispondendo


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me racconti un sacco di balle.
> Non a noi, eh, ma a te stesso.
> Ma se quel che pensi è vero, assumiti le tue responsabilità, parla con tua moglie e separati.
> Lasciali libera giovane e con la possibilità di trovare ciò che lei credeva di aver trovato in te.
> ...





















  o  lla là olla lè  (la ola per persichè!)


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sicura che sia io? a quello ti stavo rispondendo


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me racconti un sacco di balle.
> Non a noi, eh, ma a te stesso.
> Ma se quel che pensi è vero, assumiti le tue responsabilità, parla con tua moglie e separati.
> Lasciala libera giovane e con la possibilità di trovare in qualcun'altro ciò che lei credeva di aver trovato in te.
> ...


 
è quello che gli ho detto io tre pagine fa.
ma a me non mi caga..


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me racconti un sacco di balle.
> Non a noi, eh, ma a te stesso.
> Ma se quel che pensi è vero, assumiti le tue responsabilità, parla con tua moglie e separati.
> Lasciala libera giovane e con la possibilità di trovare in qualcun'altro ciò che lei credeva di aver trovato in te.
> ...


sai tutto tu, accipicchia


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..quando sapranno i figli di questo "sacrificio" che rende la loro vita una menzogna ci sputeranno sopra.


e le mogli che si sacrificano per i figli? Stessa cosa?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


vabbè ciao


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *per gli uomini è già bello che finito il censimento. quelli che ci sono sono impegnati *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sai tutto tu, accipicchia


 
è un'ipotesi valida no?
o deve aspettare che sia tu a trovar qualcun'altra??
così due volte becca


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè ciao


è inutile che t'incazzi, non ho capito... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




lui ha scritto scende e io ho fatto la battuta dal pero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




era una minchiata ma era una battuta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è quello che gli ho detto io tre pagine fa.
> ma a me non mi caga..


Ti avevo anche citata, ma poi ho tolto la citazione perché fosse chiaro che mi rivolgevo a lui.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sai tutto tu, accipicchia


 E allora perché non sei coerente con quel che dici di provare e pensare?
Paura di ridurre il tenore di vita passando il mantenimento per i figli?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Brugola ha detto:


> è un'ipotesi valida no?
> o deve aspettare che sia tu a trovar qualcun'altra??
> così due volte becca


Ho per  caso negato? Al contrario, mi sto complimentando per l'intuito. Mi scuso ma non avevo letto il tuo post. Che condivido in ugual misura.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E allora perché non sei coerente con quel che dici di provare e pensare?
> Paura di ridurre il tenore di vita passando il mantenimento per i figli?


si si


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti avevo anche citata, ma poi ho tolto la citazione perché fosse chiaro che mi rivolgevo a lui.


Con un tono così perentorio, non potevi che rivolgerti a me, l'imputato.


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Con un tono così perentorio, non potevi che rivolgerti a me, l'imputato.


 
scusa ma non si sta parlando di te in questo post nelle ultime 10 pagine??
anche la vittima ??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> e le mogli che si sacrificano per i figli? Stessa cosa?





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E allora perché non sei coerente con quel che dici di provare e pensare?
> Paura di ridurre il tenore di vita passando il mantenimento per i figli?





Rocknroll ha detto:


> si si


Dipende dal tipo di "sacrificio" e dalle motivazioni dello stesso...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Brugola ha detto:


> scusa ma non si sta parlando di te in questo post nelle ultime 10 pagine??
> anche la vittima ??


No, perché. Celebravo le lancinanti sferzate di Persa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Con un tono così perentorio, non potevi che rivolgerti a me, l'imputato.


 Guarda che se non susciti un mare di simpatie tra noi ...magari anche tua moglie non vede l'ora di essere libera...


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende dal tipo di "sacrificio" e dalle motivazioni dello stesso...


Allora, moglie che si innamora di un altro, NON tradisce ma non ama più il marito. E si sacrifica per il bene della famiglia. Sacrificio nobile questo? Non credi che i figli sentano ugualmente la menzogna?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che se non susciti un mare di simpatie tra noi ...magari anche tua moglie non vede l'ora di essere libera...


magari tra voi,  un paio che hanno simpatia per me, a pagamento, li trovo.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> magari tra voi, un paio che hanno simpatia per me, a pagamento, li trovo.


Anche a gratis, tranquillo...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> magari tra voi,  un paio che hanno simpatia per me, a pagamento, li trovo.


rock, al di là delle simpatie o antipatie tu spesso ammetti le tue pecche ( a parer  mio imperdonabili) e un po' ti ci arrocchi sopra.
Non puoi continuare a non agire.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io, il mio ex marito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
già.

Quello che conosco io è rimasto ottimo padre (tanto di cappello) ma la sua vita sentimentale è un manuale di self help al contrario


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> rock, al di là delle simpatie o antipatie tu spesso ammetti le tue pecche ( a parer mio imperdonabili) e un po' ti ci arrocchi sopra.
> Non puoi continuare a non agire.


 
adesso pero' voglio spezzare una lancia in favore di Rock: cosa fa di diverso da tutti? e' solo un po' meno politically correct nell'esprimersi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Allora, moglie che si innamora di un altro, NON tradisce ma non ama più il marito. E si sacrifica per il bene della famiglia. Sacrificio nobile questo? Non credi che i figli sentano ugualmente la menzogna?


 Uguale, mai detto il contrario.
Quando ho esortato alla responsabilità è stato perché in quel caso non vedevo né amore per l'altro, né opportunismo nei confronti del tradito.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> adesso pero' voglio spezzare una lancia in favore di Rock: *cosa fa di diverso da tutti?* e' solo un po' meno politically correct nell'esprimersi...


niente di particolare. Non è felice e ne è consapevole.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no perchè?
> se lei ha accettato il suo tradimento può essere che vada bene anche a lei questo tipo di matrimonio.
> secondo me sono scuse, e facciamo la persona che abbiamo vicino più fragile e debole di quanto sia a nostro vantaggio


 
ma se io dico ad un marito "Non provo piu' niente per te" (a parte che per me non è così, ma facciamo come se) "sto con te solo per convenienza", è pesantino, eh, da mandare giu'!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> magari tra voi, un paio che hanno simpatia per me, a pagamento, li trovo.


 Battuta inutile.
La simpatia è relativa all'immagine che dai di te come marito (...magari in compagnia mi piaceresti molto) e, di conseguenza, a quanto potrebbe non aver molta voglia di restar con te tua moglie ...se conoscesse questi tuoi pensieri.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma se io dico ad un marito "Non provo piu' niente per te" (a parte che per me non è così, ma facciamo come se) "sto con te solo per convenienza", è pesantino, eh, da mandare giu'!


e non è detto che sia risolutorio...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma se io dico ad un marito "Non provo piu' niente per te" (a parte che per me non è così, ma facciamo come se) "sto con te solo per convenienza", è pesantino, eh, da mandare giu'!


vere, io preferisco una bella mazzata che un mare di palle.
sopratutto se dopo aver assorbito la mazzata potrei avere la possibilità di rifarmi una storia che potrebbe andare bene con un altro dopo.
Le verità schifose fanno parte della vita in tutti i settori e non c'è bisogno di renderla così brutale.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> e non è detto che sia risolutorio...


perchè tu te lo terresti uno che ti dice così?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vere, io preferisco una bella mazzata che un mare di palle.
> sopratutto se dopo aver assorbito la mazzata potrei avere la possibilità di rifarmi una storia che potrebbe andare bene con un altro dopo.
> Le verità schifose fanno parte della vita in tutti i settori e non c'è bisogno di renderla così brutale.


Potrebbe semplicemente andarsene.

Non e' questione di preferire le balle alle scomode verita' (che piu' che scomode le trovo inutili), e' una questione di prendere le proprie decisioni e non lasciare che sia l'altro a decidere se rimanere o meno.

Se un mio ipotetico marito venisse a dirmi queste cazzate anziche' chiedere il divorzio lo riempirei di mazzate (sempre perche' sono contraria alla violenza)


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè tu te lo terresti uno che ti dice così?


Io no, tu no... altri forse


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè tu te lo terresti uno che ti dice così?


Io non stiro le camicie


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Io non stiro le camicie


e io non pulisco il water,cazzo c'entra?
mah


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma se io dico ad un marito "Non provo piu' niente per te" (a parte che per me non è così, ma facciamo come se) "sto con te solo per convenienza", è pesantino, eh, da mandare giu'!


 
mi pare che la scoperta di un tradimento, come è avvenuto nel caso di rock da parte di sua moglie sia ugualmente pesantino.
se in più che lei perdona si deve pure beccare quello che rimane per noia per me è inaccettabile


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi pare che la scoperta di un tradimento, come è avvenuto nel caso di rock da parte di sua moglie sia ugualmente pesantino.
> se in più che lei perdona si deve pure beccare quello che rimane per noia per me è inaccettabile


Si e chi ti assicura che lei non ci resti per la stessa ragione?


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

*Perdete*

di vista i condizionamenti sociali.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Potrebbe semplicemente andarsene.*
> 
> Non e' questione di preferire le balle alle scomode verita' (che piu' che scomode le trovo inutili), e' una questione di prendere le proprie decisioni e non lasciare che sia l'altro a decidere se rimanere o meno.
> 
> Se un mio ipotetico marito venisse a dirmi queste cazzate anziche' chiedere il divorzio lo riempirei di mazzate (sempre perche' sono contraria alla violenza)


capretta questa sarebbe l'ipotesi più ragionevole e auspicabile.
Basterebbe un NON TI AMO PIU'.
Basterebbe quanto meno a  me che non vorrei restare con uno che non mi ama.
Concordo che la verità crudele e inutile sia solo cattiveria ma tra una verità di merda e una palla per convenienza non avrei dubbi.
Cioè, mi devi dare la possibilità di sapere e agire di conseguenza


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e chi ti assicura che lei non ci resti per la stessa ragione?


nessuno.
Basta che entrambi siano d'accordo però.
Se è una scelta reciproca caci loro


----------



## Old danut (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti prego non lo fare. perché se poi il matrimonio finisce chi cazzo ti regge?


Io parto dall'idea che sono stato tradito 2 volte ed un tradimento l'ho tenuto senza problemi, che ho avuto altri 2 rapporti oltre a quello che mi ha disrtrutto e comunque sono finiti ma io son sopravissuto, dico solo che se anche un rapporto deve finire se era considerato bello, il traditore trasforma al ttradito tutto in uno schifo. Se due persone hanno provato amore uno per l'altra non c'è pezza che tenga le cose si finiscono in maniera decente e se non si ha il coraggio di finirle così e ci si nasconde dietro un tradimento semplicemente si deve avere il coraggio di chiedere scusa in quanto si è in difetto di carattere.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io parto dall'idea che sono stato tradito 2 volte ed un tradimento l'ho tenuto senza problemi, che ho avuto altri 2 rapporti oltre a quello che mi ha disrtrutto e comunque sono finiti ma io son sopravissuto, dico solo che se anche un rapporto deve finire se era considerato bello, il traditore trasforma al ttradito tutto in uno schifo. Se due persone hanno provato amore uno per l'altra non c'è pezza che tenga le cose si finiscono in maniera decente e se non si ha il coraggio di finirle così e ci si nasconde dietro un tradimento semplicemente si deve avere il coraggio di chiedere scusa in quanto si è in difetto di carattere.


Danut...


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e chi ti assicura che lei non ci resti per la stessa ragione?


ma allora non ho capito un cazzo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




è mica lui che ha tradito??? lei non lo ha perdonato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e chi ti assicura che lei non ci resti per la stessa ragione?


Nessuno.
Ma magari non ha la consapevolezza che lui dice di avere che la cosa è irreversibile e magari intanto lei si impegna per ricostruire ragioni e sentimenti... sapere che per lui non è così potrebbe sollevarla da un lavoro titanico...
Io non dico di dirle sgradevolezze superflue, ma semplicemente, visto che lui contempla la possibilità di lasciarla quando lui riterrà di farlo, di farlo ora quando, forse, è il momento più opportuno per lei.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi pare che la scoperta di un tradimento, come è avvenuto nel caso di rock da parte di sua moglie sia ugualmente pesantino.
> se in più che lei perdona si deve pure beccare quello che rimane per noia per me è inaccettabile


 
scusami, ma non la vedo così. 
Non vorrei ricadere nella trita retorica dell'"_amo due persone_", pero' i sentimenti tra le persone non sono così facilmente incasellabili, per cui è naturalissimo (e questa ovviamente, per rifarsi al discorso di Anna nel thread di Amore, è un esperienza che chi NON ha tradito, buon per lui, non conosce) provare INNAMORAMENTO per un nuovo partner (o anche solo attrazione, passione) e AMORE per il coniuge.

Appunto, anch'io trovo inaccettabile dire NON TI AMO PIU' PERO', ma è cosa ben diversa da "HO AVUTO UNA SBANDATA PER UN ALTRO, CAPIAMO INSIEME SE ABBIAMO ANCORA DELLA STRADA DA FARE INSIEME"!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nessuno.
> Ma magari non ha la consapevolezza che lui dice di avere che la cosa è irreversibile e magari intanto lei si impegna per ricostruire ragioni e sentimenti... sapere che per lui non è così potrebbe sollevarla da un lavoro titanico...
> Io non dico di dirle sgradevolezze superflue, ma semplicemente, visto che lui contempla la possibilità di lasciarla quando lui riterrà di farlo, di farlo ora quando, forse, è il momento più opportuno per lei.


Ma e' quello che ho detto io qualche pagina fa... divorzia e non rompere le palle.

Non credo che Rock voglia realmente lasciare la moglie... (moglie che ha gia' delle ottime ragioni per dubitare della buona fede del marito e dargli un solenne calcio in culo).

Io contesto la confessione del non "ti amo piu' sto con te per convenienza"... che prenda le sue decisioni e non spacchi le palle.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma e' quello che ho detto io qualche pagina fa... divorzia e non rompere le palle.
> 
> Non credo che Rock voglia realmente lasciare la moglie... (moglie che ha gia' delle ottime ragioni per dubitare della buona fede del marito e dargli un solenne calcio in culo).
> 
> Io contesto la confessione del non "ti amo piu' sto con te per convenienza"... che prenda le sue decisioni e non spacchi le palle.


Oppure ammetta che sono solo pensieri di evasione e se li tenga per il venerdì sera (o altro giorno a scelta...) e il resto del tempo si impegni davvero in quel che vive.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:
			
		

> do' per scontato che persone con un minimo di buon senso e rispetto non stiano a far sfrigolare il coniuge in eterno in ricerca di una comunione che non è mai esistita o non potrà mai esistere mai piu'....
> 
> ....poi pero' leggo di alcuni mariti di donne che scrivono qui ( e mogli, pure) e mi ricredo


mi autoquoto per aggiungere: è anche vero che a volte i coniugi traditi pretendono l'impossibile, la FAVOLA.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma allora non ho capito un cazzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi? Sei veramente convinta che tutti perdonino e rimangano per amore?

Sono parecchio cinica, ma ripeto che non vedo tutto questo altruismo nel restare


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oppure ammetta che sono solo pensieri di evasione e se li tenga per il venerdì sera (o altro giorno a scelta...) e il resto del tempo si impegni davvero in quel che vive.


 
ma si infatti.

chi piu' chi meno TUTTI abbiamo pensieri di evasione, ci sono donne che evadono con il club del libro, altre con...il libraio.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi? Sei veramente convinta che tutti perdonino e rimangano per amore?
> 
> Sono parecchio cinica, ma ripeto che non vedo tutto questo altruismo nel restare


 
non sei cinica, sei realista.

Trovo non corretto de - potenziare il tradito di ogni responsabilità/autonomia sulla vita propria e altrui.

Il tradito è  una pedina in gioco potente quanto le altre SE NON DI PIU'.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma si infatti.
> 
> chi piu' chi meno TUTTI abbiamo pensieri di evasione, ci sono donne che evadono con il club del libro, altre con...il libraio.
















   e perché si evade e non si condivide?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> do' per scontato che persone con un minimo di buon senso e rispetto non stiano a far sfrigolare il coniuge in eterno in ricerca di una comunione che non è mai esistita o non potrà mai esistere mai piu'....
> 
> ....poi pero' leggo di alcuni mariti di donne che scrivono qui ( e mogli, pure) e mi ricredo



Anche io... do anche per scontato che se decidessi di ricostruire non sarei sola a farlo.

_It takes two to tango._


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non sei cinica, sei realista.
> 
> Trovo non corretto de - potenziare il tradito di ogni responsabilità/autonomia sulla vita propria e altrui.
> 
> Il tradito è una pedina in gioco potente quanto le altre SE NON DI PIU'.


Quoto.


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Appunto, anch'io trovo inaccettabile dire NON TI AMO PIU' PERO', ma è cosa ben diversa da "HO* AVUTO UNA SBANDATA PER UN ALTRO, CAPIAMO INSIEME SE ABBIAMO ANCORA DELLA STRADA DA FARE INSIEME"*!


 
ma scusa, ma lo leggi quello che dice lui?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vere, io preferisco una bella mazzata che un mare di palle.
> sopratutto se dopo aver assorbito la mazzata potrei avere la possibilità di rifarmi una storia che potrebbe andare bene con un altro dopo.
> Le verità schifose fanno parte della vita in tutti i settori e non c'è bisogno di renderla così brutale.


Asu, e sono d'accordo in tanti settori, ma non nella vita familiare, dove ci sono intrichi (anche con figli, genitori, immagine sociale, etc.) che non sempre rendono così automatica l'equazione NON MI AMI PIU' - LASCIAMOCI.

Altrimenti qui non si separerebbero forse tutti? E invece


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vere, io preferisco una bella mazzata che un mare di palle.
> sopratutto se dopo aver assorbito la mazzata potrei avere la possibilità di rifarmi una storia che potrebbe andare bene con un altro dopo.
> Le verità schifose fanno parte della vita in tutti i settori e non c'è bisogno di renderla così brutale.


Concordo. Se non si è più innamorati, prima o poi bisogna trovare il coraggio di dirlo. Nei tempi e modi adeguati, il più delicatamente possibile... sapendo di arrecare un gran dolore. Ma il partner ha il diritto di saperlo, e chi ne prende coscienza ha il dovere di dirlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> e perché si evade e non si condivide?


 Perché se condividi che evasione è...?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, ma lo leggi quello che dice lui?


 
si, ma infatti Rock sta su un'altra posizione, mi riferivo in generale.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo. Se non si è più innamorati, prima o poi bisogna trovare il coraggio di dirlo. Nei tempi e modi adeguati, il più delicatamente possibile... sapendo di arrecare un gran dolore. Ma il partner ha il diritto di saperlo, e chi ne prende coscienza ha il dovere di dirlo.


 
che l'AMORE o peggio l'INNAMORAMENTO siano la base del matrimonio è un assoluta generalizzazione. Non per tutti è così.

Esistono anche condivisione, affetto, progetti comuni, qualche volta un cane.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo. Se non si è più innamorati, prima o poi bisogna trovare il coraggio di dirlo. Nei tempi e modi adeguati, il più delicatamente possibile... sapendo di arrecare un gran dolore. Ma il partner ha il diritto di saperlo, e chi ne prende coscienza ha il dovere di dirlo.


 
ops!


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> che l'AMORE o peggio l'INNAMORAMENTO siano la base del matrimonio è un assoluta generalizzazione. Non per tutti è così.
> 
> Esistono anche condivisione, affetto, progetti comuni, qualche volta un cane.


La distinzione tra amore ed innamoramento è del tutto fittizia... se non c'è innamoramento non c'è amore. Al più, tenerezza e voler bene. Che possono anche bastare, ma spacciare questi sentimenti per "amore" è un volersi prendere in giro.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> e perché si evade e non si condivide?


 
MK il bambino è fusionale solo con la madre. Sul serio, un adulto come fa ad essere fusionale al 100 %!?!

Solo che non sempre si evade tirandosi giu' le mutande, ecco!

L'eros nella vita puo' essere rappresentato da tante cose, letture, cultura, interessi, mille altre cose (io ho visto mia suocera usare per 20 anni sua MADRE come evasione rispetto alla vita matrimoniale).

Poi se vogliamo vivere nel paese dei mulini bianchi, accomodatevi!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La distinzione tra amore ed innamoramento è del tutto fittizia... se non c'è innamoramento non c'è amore. Al più, tenerezza e voler bene. Che possono anche bastare, ma spacciare questi sentimenti per "amore" è un volersi prendere in giro.


 
MM, non era pero' su questo il mio distinguo.

ma sul fatto, conquista (si fa per dire 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) della cultura sociale del '900, che i matrimoni debbano fondarsi sull'AMMOREEE!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, ma lo leggi quello che dice lui?


Quando?

Cambia ogni 3x2 alla Standa


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> MM, non era pero' su questo il mio distinguo.
> 
> ma sul fatto, conquista (si fa per dire
> 
> ...


 Su questo concordo. Spesso in passato i migliori matrimoni sono stati frutto di considerazioni tutt'altro che romantiche.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

anche nel presente...


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> anche nel presente...


 certo, ma in passato la cosa era molto più frequente...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

questo è vero, perché allora c'era un do ut des di tipo economico (passione vs. mantenimento) che ora non esiste piu' (e meno male)


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo è vero, perché allora c'era un do ut des di tipo economico (passione vs. mantenimento) *che ora non esiste piu' *(e meno male)


Bah non lo so...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bah non lo so...


 Dipende dalla fortuna...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> anche nel presente...


non mi pare. Oggi farsi mantenere senza sposarsi non è così un gran problema.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende dalla fortuna...


Aiutati che dio t'aiuta...Che dici cerco una sinagoga?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> MK il bambino è fusionale solo con la madre. Sul serio, un adulto come fa ad essere fusionale al 100 %!?!
> 
> Solo che non sempre si evade tirandosi giu' le mutande, ecco!
> 
> ...


non ho capito, mi spieghi meglio?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi pare. Oggi farsi mantenere senza sposarsi non è così un gran problema.



Pero' e' un po' da cretine...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' e' un po' da cretine...



e che ne so? io non ci sono riuscita


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e che ne so? io non ci sono riuscita


Neanche io... ma ero piccola e stupida!

Mi capitasse ora il riccone sfondato gliela faccio odorare fino all'altare!


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Neanche io... ma ero piccola e stupida!
> 
> *Mi capitasse ora il riccone sfondato gliela faccio odorare fino all'altare*!


odorare?? gliela impaglio per quando la vuole, da tenersi nel portafoglio


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Neanche io... ma ero piccola e stupida!
> 
> Mi capitasse ora il riccone sfondato gliela faccio odorare fino all'altare!



ot
 com'è finita col riccone di tua sorella?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot
> com'è finita col riccone di tua sorella?



Ninet da fare... dice che e' un uomo veramente strano... troppo strano, tanto strano che non s'e' fidata troppo.

Mio fratello ha detto che era un tranquillone, per mio fratello anche Hitler poteva risultare un tranquillone.

Ancora si sentono, ma non credo mia sorella abbia realmente voglia di sconvolgersi l'ha vita per nessuno, deve solo mettersi l'anima in pace e godersi il fatto che almeno non ha ne divorzio ne figli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aiutati che dio t'aiuta...Che dici cerco una sinagoga?


 Qualunque riccone va bene...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qualunque riccone va bene...


se ne avanzasse uno ricordatevi di me!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Battuta inutile.
> La simpatia è relativa all'immagine che dai di te come marito (...magari in compagnia mi piaceresti molto) e, di conseguenza, a quanto potrebbe non aver molta voglia di restar con te tua moglie ...se conoscesse questi tuoi pensieri.


Me lo auguro di cuor per lei. Spero che sia così. Mi sentirei meno in colpa e scevro  da responsabilità. sai che bei pianti dalla parte della "ragione": sono solo e abbandonato, aiuto. 
L'autocommiserazione è il mio forte .....


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> *L'autocommiserazione è il mio forte* .....


credimi non c'è niente di peggio in un uomo...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Brugola ha detto:


> credimi non c'è niente di peggio in un uomo...


Mi piace ricevere tante pacche sulle spalle e sentirmi dire "ce la farai", "dai, su".
bello no?
e poi questo Forum è il posto giusto per essere rincuorati.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ORA PRETENDO DELLE SCUSE PER ME E BRUGOLA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*E' un vero piacere* _
_Usa pure questo thread come meglio credi, fai conto che sia il tuo.*Le ho detto del Forum, di TUTTO quello che ho vissuto nel mio limbo tra reale e virtuale, degli ultimi mesi di paradiso/inferno trascorsi.*_

*Per quanto ne so io, potresti anche essere veramente mia moglie.*
_......_
*Se vorrà potrà venire qui e leggere e parlarne lei.*
_Io ho fatto il mio tempo qui._
_...._


io ricordavo questo post e, meno bene, alcuni veleni di un serpente di genere incerto, su un 3d chiuso di recente


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mi piace ricevere tante pacche sulle spalle e sentirmi dire "ce la farai", "dai, su".
> bello no?
> e* poi questo Forum è il posto giusto per essere rincuorati*.


 
e perchè dovresti essere rincuorato scusa?
al limite tua moglie dovrebbe essere rincuorata


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tu e amore mio. le due bottegaie


come vedi sopra,
bottegaie magari (che co' 'sta crisi)
ma documentate


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> _*E' un vero piacere* _
> _Usa pure questo thread come meglio credi, fai conto che sia il tuo.*Le ho detto del Forum, di TUTTO quello che ho vissuto nel mio limbo tra reale e virtuale, degli ultimi mesi di paradiso/inferno trascorsi.*_
> 
> *Per quanto ne so io, potresti anche essere veramente mia moglie.*
> ...


Quella è una versione un pò romanzata della mia vita ...
Il fatto che lei sappia non significa che lei legga.
Grazie per  l'accostamento al rettile


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Basta tiriamo fuori il colpevole e lapidiamolo!


c'est moi!
o meglio
c'est Roc lui meme

posso dare le coordinate di quel post?

da cui si evinceva tutt'altro che tua moglie non navigasse


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> c'est moi!
> o meglio
> c'est Roc lui meme
> 
> ...


 
devi darmi lezioni amore.
io non memorizzo  un cazzo...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> devi darmi lezioni amore.
> io non memorizzo  un cazzo...


Sono le canne... fanno questi scherzetti


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> e non è detto che sia risolutorio...


per me sarebbe più risolutivo del tradimento


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi pare che la scoperta di un tradimento, come è avvenuto nel caso di rock da parte di sua moglie sia ugualmente pesantino.
> se in più che lei perdona si deve pure beccare quello che rimane per noia per me è inaccettabile


aleeeee oooooh oooooh

ti quoto di piùùùùù


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Giugno 2009)

mi devo rileggere rock.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> capretta questa sarebbe l'ipotesi più ragionevole e auspicabile.
> Basterebbe un NON TI AMO PIU'.
> Basterebbe quanto meno a me che non vorrei restare con uno che non mi ama.
> Concordo che la verità crudele e inutile sia solo cattiveria ma *tra una verità di merda e una palla per convenienza non avrei dubbi*.
> Cioè, mi devi dare la possibilità di sapere e agire di conseguenza





Asudem ha detto:


> nessuno.
> *Basta che entrambi siano d'accordo però.*
> *Se è una scelta reciproca caci loro*





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nessuno.
> Ma magari non ha la consapevolezza che lui dice di avere che la cosa è irreversibile e magari *intanto lei si impegna per ricostruire ragioni e sentimenti... sapere che per lui non è così potrebbe sollevarla da un lavoro titanico...*
> Io non dico di dirle sgradevolezze superflue, ma semplicemente, visto che lui contempla la possibilità di lasciarla quando lui riterrà di farlo, di *farlo ora* quando, forse, è il momento più opportuno per lei.


 


moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo. Se non si è più innamorati, prima o poi *bisogna trovare il coraggio di dirlo*. Nei tempi e modi adeguati, il più delicatamente possibile... sapendo di arrecare un gran dolore. Ma *il partner ha il diritto di saperlo, e chi ne prende coscienza ha il dovere di dirlo*.


 
quoto tutti 
'na faticaccia


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.....*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo. Se non si è più innamorati, prima o poi *bisogna trovare il coraggio di dirlo*. Nei tempi e modi adeguati, il più delicatamente possibile... sapendo di arrecare un gran dolore. Ma il partner ha il diritto di saperlo, e chi ne prende coscienza ha il dovere di dirlo.


Ciao.
Appunto: io non ce l'ho in questo momento.
Fine della storia.
Il thread era: vi sposereste. La mia risposta è stata no. Tutto qui. 
però sul matrimonio, non mio ma in generale e del perché io non mi sposerei, non si è voluto dire nulla.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quella è una versione un pò romanzata della mia vita ...
> Il fatto che lei sappia non significa che lei legga.
> Grazie per l'accostamento al rettile


 
sai bene che la serpe non eri tu
e che da quello che scrivevi era impossibile capire che tua moglie non navighi, anzi sembrava il contrario
(poi, magari, lo credi tu che non naviga)

comunque, forte del transfert di cui hai parlato una volta, dovrei prendere a padellate sulle gengive mio marito appena lo vedo stasera.
... che, in fondo, 
....potrebbbe essere un'idea liberatoria 

	
	
		
		
	


	



















 sono molto tentata


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> sai bene che la serpe non eri tu
> e che da quello che scrivevi era impossibile capire che tua moglie non navighi, anzi sembrava il contrario
> (poi, magari, lo credi tu che non naviga)
> 
> ...


te lo dico con simpatia: non hai bisogno di aggredire lui. hai trovato me


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> te lo dico con simpatia: non hai bisogno di aggredire lui. hai trovato me


bè tu mi conosci da poco ed in una condizione diversa dalla norma.
però
posso aggredirne 2 senza difficoltà,
anche 3, 4, ...
massacri personalizzati per comitive

una volta hai parlato del poliziotto buono e di quello cattivo
diciamo che il ruolo che mi hai attribuito me lo darebbero in pochi
e quei pochi, solo perchè mi conoscono talmente bene che sanno che non lascio mai chi mi da fiducia col chiulo a mollo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> bè tu mi conosci da poco ed in una condizione diversa dalla norma.
> però
> posso aggredirne 2 senza difficoltà,
> anche 3, 4, ...
> ...


Anche io gioco morbido. Credimi, se dicessi veramente cosa pensa uno come me, un marito insoddisfatto e con una morale di comodo, sarei bandito, peggio, odiato. 
Ti consiglio di dargliela cmq una padellata in faccia: se mi somiglia allo 0,01 per cento la merita


----------



## Bruja (15 Giugno 2009)

*Rockenroll*

Torno a qualche post fa... dicevi di voler parlare dell'istituzione del matrimonio o del rapporto matrimoniale in sé?  
Insomma una tua dissertazione mi incuriosirebbe...
Bruja

p.s. Sei certo che tua moglie non ti conosca così bene da sapere come finirà la tua crisi relazionale?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Anche io gioco morbido. Credimi, se dicessi veramente cosa pensa uno come me, un marito insoddisfatto e con una morale di comodo, sarei bandito, peggio, odiato.
> Ti consiglio di dargliela cmq una padellata in faccia: se mi somiglia allo 0,01 per cento la merita


sto anche arrotando i bordi
ma solo per vedere l'effetto che fa
(curiosità puramente scientifica)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Bruja ha detto:


> Torno a qualche post fa... dicevi di voler parlare dell'istituzione del matrimonio o del rapporto matrimoniale in sé?
> Insomma una tua dissertazione mi incuriosirebbe...
> Bruja
> 
> ...


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non solo non lo sa ma non glielo direi neppure sotto tortura ... Puoi giurarci.


 bella roba.....


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> fare cosa? Lasciarmi? Opzione allo stato non contemplata


ma scherzi? farsi lasciare? da una donna poi....non diciamo eresie...


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma sarà meglio sentirselo dire ora che quando non potrà più rifarsi una vita nè un cazzo
> insomma, deve decidere solo lui? che lei sappia che la cosa per lui non è più stimolante e che decida cosa fare per lei stessa


 che ne direbbe la aspesi di questo? mica la vorremo fare inquietare, nevvero?


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per come sono fatta io un uomo così indeciso, che non sa che cazzo vuole, che tradisce si pente ma neanche tanto (tu dai quest'impressione), che non si risposerebbe e quindi è pentito della scelta che ha fatto in passato... può andare a stendere.


----------



## Bruja (15 Giugno 2009)

*Rock*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Torno a qualche post fa... dicevi di voler parlare dell'istituzione del matrimonio o del rapporto matrimoniale in sé?
> ...


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> se io non avessi tradito mai moglie (non sono un traditore seriale, l'ho fatto una volta sola) e lei non lo avesse saputo, tutto sarebbe rimasto apparentemente uguale in superficie ma negli inferi tutto avrebbe ribollito comunque. O no? Voglio dire io non cominciato a recitare dopo il tradimento ma ben prima. forse dall'inizio.


mi è caduta qualsiasi cosa che è possibile che cada..e non ho la forza di raccogliere....
e quindi ora la domanda mi sorge spontanea...*che cazzo ti sei sposato a fare?*
ho paura della risposta però...


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma allora in un futuro, non escludi...


 certo, quando farà più comodo a lui


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me racconti un sacco di balle.
> Non a noi, eh, ma a te stesso.
> Ma se quel che pensi è vero, assumiti le tue responsabilità, parla con tua moglie e separati.
> Lasciala libera giovane e con la possibilità di trovare in qualcun'altro ciò che lei credeva di aver trovato in te.
> ...


 se poi sapessero che sono anche il RISULTATO di una finzione...Tombola!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> adesso pero' voglio spezzare una lancia in favore di Rock: cosa fa di diverso da tutti? e' solo un po' meno politically correct nell'esprimersi...


 ma che dici??????????
ma ti pare solo non politically correct una persona che ammette che il suo matrimonio è una finzione forse fin dal suo inizio?


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> di vista i condizionamenti sociali.


 e meno male c he rock ti stava simpatico a gratis...non voglio pensare se ti stava sul culo...


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> che l'AMORE o peggio l'INNAMORAMENTO siano la base del matrimonio è un assoluta generalizzazione. Non per tutti è così.
> 
> Esistono anche condivisione, affetto, progetti comuni, qualche volta un cane.


 minchia ma che tristezza....


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> MM, non era pero' su questo il mio distinguo.
> 
> ma sul fatto, conquista (si fa per dire
> 
> ...


 e cosa ci sarebbe di sbagliato scusa?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e cosa ci sarebbe di sbagliato scusa?


ma dì un po'.
non sarai di quelli che vogliono la FAVOLA?
magari dopo essere stati traditi?

OSOLETO e IRREALISTICO

AL ROGO!


(io sì.
o favola o niente)


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma dì un po'.
> non sarai di quelli che vogliono la FAVOLA?
> magari dopo essere stati traditi?
> 
> ...


 non ho capito...stai prendendo per il culo me o qualcun altro?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

direi tutti quelli che condannano le favole


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



reale ha detto:


> bella roba.....





reale ha detto:


> ma scherzi? farsi lasciare? da una donna poi....non diciamo eresie...





reale ha detto:


> che ne direbbe la aspesi di questo? mica la vorremo fare inquietare, nevvero?





reale ha detto:


>





reale ha detto:


> mi è caduta qualsiasi cosa che è possibile che cada..e non ho la forza di raccogliere....
> e quindi ora la domanda mi sorge spontanea...*che cazzo ti sei sposato a fare?*
> ho paura della risposta però...





reale ha detto:


> certo, quando farà più comodo a lui





reale ha detto:


> se poi sapessero che sono anche il RISULTATO di una finzione...Tombola!!!!!!!!





reale ha detto:


> ma che dici??????????
> ma ti pare solo non politically correct una persona che ammette che il suo matrimonio è una finzione forse fin dal suo inizio?





reale ha detto:


> e meno male c he rock ti stava simpatico a gratis...non voglio pensare se ti stava sul culo...



Ciao.
Ho come l'impressione che nonostante le scuse pubblicamente offerte, io continui a non esserti molto simpatico.
Quasi per partito preso, per definizione.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sbaglio forse?
Spero di si


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

tanto perchè non ricordo se ho risposto ai tempi alla domanda rispondo....non mi è mai fregato una benedetta cippa di sposarmi o convivere. se non avessi incontrato chi questo pensiero me lo ha fatto venire, non mi sarebbe importato di morire senza sposarmi o convivere. lo stesso vale per i figli....ho voluto SUA figlia perchè amavo sua madre e anche in questo caso non mi sarebbe importato di morire senza avere avuto figli....e ovviamente tutto questo è accaduto in comunione di intenti. per il futuro sarà lo stesso...se non sarà non importa...


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Ho come l'impressione che nonostante le scuse pubblicamente offerte, io continui a non esserti molto simpatico.
> Quasi per partito preso, per definizione.
> 
> ...


guarda, rock...se tu fossi un altra persona avrei scritto le stesse cose e siccome tutto mi si può dire ma non che non sono coerente se hai voglia e non ti fidi puoi farti un girettino di alcune ore per fare una ricerca nel forum al fine di pter accertare se ad atteggiamenti o frasi simili alle tue il tenore delle mie risposte non è/è stato il medesimo che ho avuto qua e adesso con te....
trovo che ad un pincopallino qualsiasi mai visto, nè conosciuto che mi dice che ha forse finto dall'inizio del suo matrimonio e dal cui matrimonio sono nati dei figli il minimo educato che possa dirgli è contenuto in quello che ti ho testè scritto...
poi se ti fa più piacere pensare che sia una questione personale pensala, ma non è così...è più facile pensare così che non ammettere che non si è proprio delle brave persone ad essere come ti descrivi(ammesso e non concesso che quello che scrivi non siano solo delle iperboli. ma le iperboli si usano come esempio e per specificare un determinato e specifico tratto di un argomento. se le si usa come metodo perenne di approccio alle discussioni lo si fa per provocare...ci/mi stai solo provocando con frasi ad hoc sgradevoli per ottenere uno scopo? che peraltro, essendo io notoriamente ritardato, non capisco...)
PS: e nessuno che scrive quello che scrivi tu mi può essere simpatico....ergo si, rock che scrive quello che ha scritto in questo thread (e anche altri sulla SUA vita) non mi è simpatico


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> direi tutti quelli che condannano le favole


 io non voglio nessuna favola, ma di certo non mi sposerei o conviverei con qualcuna che come minimno non amassi...se voglio convivere con qualcuno a cui voglio bene, lo faccio con un mio amico/a o con mia sorella...
certo non avrei sesso a disposizione a casa quando mi va e questo è un bello scoglio da superare...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



reale ha detto:


> guarda, rock...se tu fossi un altra persona avrei scritto le stesse cose e siccome tutto mi si può dire ma che non sono coerente se hai voglia e non ti fidi puoi farti un girettino di alcune ore per fare una ricerca nel forum al fine di pter accertare se  ad atteggiamenti o frasi simili alle tue il tenore delle mie risposte non è/è stato il medesimo che ho avuto qua e adesso con te....
> 
> Ti credo sulla parola
> 
> ...


Ale, se c'è uno che non ha mia nascosto di essere una merda penso di essere proprio io, sinceramente. mai avuto un minimo di anelito assolutorio. Ci rido sopra, magari, mi ci croggiolo, magari, non provo a cambiare, magari, ma che io sia pessimo penso di non averlo mai nascosto.
O sbaglio?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vi sposereste (o risposereste)? Lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che lo so dovrebbe essere il motivo numero uno...


si e lo rifarei con la persona con cui sono sposata ora...nonostante tutto.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> che l'AMORE o peggio l'INNAMORAMENTO siano la base del matrimonio è un assoluta generalizzazione. Non per tutti è così.
> 
> Esistono anche condivisione, affetto, progetti comuni, qualche volta un cane.

















ps per questo matrimonio niet, per me ovviamente...


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ale, se c'è uno che non ha mia nascosto di essere una merda penso di essere proprio io, sinceramente. mai avuto un minimo di anelito assolutorio. Ci rido sopra, magari, mi ci croggiolo, magari, non provo a cambiare, magari, ma che io sia pessimo penso di non averlo mai nascosto.
> O sbaglio?


 e allora quando si è d'accordo con te nel dire che sei pessimo, perchè parli di antipatia? semplicemente ti si dà ragione, ti si confuta...


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> MK il bambino è fusionale solo con la madre. Sul serio, un adulto come fa ad essere fusionale al 100 %!?!
> 
> Solo che non sempre si evade tirandosi giu' le mutande, ecco!
> 
> ...


 
Vere non è questione di fusione, è che si può condividere con una persona senza il matrimonio, vado pure oltre, senza la convivenza. Un figlio forse. Solo per un figlio cambierei idea... col padre giusto ovviamente.


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ps per questo matrimonio niet, per me ovviamente...


direi che l'antartide è più caldo....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



MK ha detto:


> ps per questo matrimonio niet, per me ovviamente...


Mk sai che non ti sono pregiudizialmente ostile ma per vari post non hai fatto altroche dirmi che se non c'era amore era tutto inutile e ora mi applaudi all'affermazione contraria?
mk mk mk


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mk sai che non ti sono pregiudizialmente ostile ma per vari post non hai fatto altroche dirmi che se non c'era amore era tutto inutile e ora mi applaudi all'affermazione contraria?
> mk mk mk


OPS!!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mk sai che non ti sono pregiudizialmente ostile ma per vari post non hai fatto altroche dirmi che se non c'era amore era tutto inutile e ora mi applaudi all'affermazione contraria?
> mk mk mk


Il rimangiarmi le mie parole non mi ha mai dato l'indigestione.
Winston Churchill


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per me sarebbe più risolutivo del tradimento


Lo dicevo anch'io, ma mi sono data una mossa solo quando ha tradito, e tradito sul serio, non una sbandata...


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> si e lo rifarei con la persona con cui sono sposata ora...nonostante tutto.


 tu..tu...tu...ho detto tutto...


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rocknroll ha detto:
> 
> 
> > La frase in blu ti avvicina alla saggezza... é una strada in salita, vedi tu quanta fatica sei disposto a fare.
> ...


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Il rimangiarmi le mie parole non mi ha mai dato l'indigestione.
> Winston Churchill


 WC probabilmente (se lo faceva), lo faceva con uno scopo....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Il rimangiarmi le mie parole non mi ha mai dato l'indigestione.
> Winston Churchill


te la sei cavata bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ti quoto: anche perché uno come me, che cambia idea delle proprie cose ogni 5 minuti non può permettersi, per decenza, di fare diversamente


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e meno male c he rock ti stava simpatico a gratis...non voglio pensare se ti stava sul culo...


Che c'entra coi condizionamenti sociali? Non esistono?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> tu..tu...tu...ho detto tutto...


 risponde occupato al telefono?

recidiva ultraquinquennale specifica ale. Io mi sono sposata innamorata contro il volere di tutti e nonostante il convincimento di molti che sarebbe andata a puttane. Resta comunque l'unico uomo col quale ho voluto figli....è andata come è andata....rifarei comunque tutto, passo passo....anche le lacrime versate


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> te la sei cavata bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no rimproveraro te rock....non sei l'unico a notare una poca coerenza nei post di mk....mi sn limitata a recuperare un aforisma del buon WC


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mk sai che non ti sono pregiudizialmente ostile ma per vari post non hai fatto altroche dirmi che se non c'era amore era tutto inutile e ora mi applaudi all'affermazione contraria?
> mk mk mk


Mi sono già sposata Rock, e quando l'ho fatto è stato per amore. Ora non lo rifarei più, se parliamo di matrimonio in senso tradizionale ovviamente.


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Che c'entra coi condizionamenti sociali? Non esistono?


hai un' opinione positiva di chi si sposa o sta dentro un matrimonio per condizionamenti sociali?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

Mi scappa , scusatemi:

questo thread comincia a ricordarmi il film l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde, con degli impareggiabili Mitchum e Grant


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> risponde occupato al telefono?
> 
> recidiva ultraquinquennale specifica ale. Io mi sono sposata innamorata contro il volere di tutti e nonostante il convincimento di molti che sarebbe andata a puttane. Resta comunque l'unico uomo col quale ho voluto figli....è andata come è andata....rifarei comunque tutto, passo passo....anche le lacrime versate


 ma certo! anche io rifarei tutto....e anche io ho fatto tutto per amore e contro il volere di tutti....tra me e te c'è una differenza però...io sono separato e divorziando...


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> hai un' opinione positiva di chi si sposa o sta dentro un matrimonio per condizionamenti sociali?


Che c'entra con le antipatie e le simpatie? Posso non essere d'accordo su alcuni comportamenti ma cercare di andare oltre, mica è mio marito o il mio fidanzato...


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Che c'entra con le antipatie e le simpatie? Posso non essere d'accordo su alcuni comportamenti ma cercare di andare oltre, mica è mio marito o il mio fidanzato...


 ma che dici? parlo in generale..e ti ripeto (prova a generalizzare) la domanda e prova a rispondere esattamente...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



MK ha detto:


> Che c'entra con le antipatie e le simpatie? Posso non essere d'accordo su alcuni comportamenti ma cercare di andare oltre, mica è mio marito o il mio fidanzato...


Ma come, ora non mi vuoi più? mi hai sedotto e abbandonato 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Scherzo, per stemperare la tensione


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ma come, ora non mi vuoi più? mi hai sedotto e abbandonato
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   so che da uomo intelligente quale sei hai ben capito il senso delle mie parole.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma certo! anche io rifarei tutto....e anche io ho fatto tutto per amore e contro il volere di tutti....tra me e te c'è una differenza però...io sono separato e divorziando...


embè?
non siamo tutti uguali ale....


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma che dici? parlo in generale..e ti ripeto (prova a generalizzare) la domanda e prova a rispondere esattamente...


 
Qual'era la domanda? Se mi è antipatico chi si fa condizionare socialmente?


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> embè?
> non siamo tutti uguali ale....


 aèèèèèèèèèèè!!! certo!
vabbè magari lo finiamo in pvt 'sto discorso...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> embè?
> non siamo tutti uguali ale....


parliamo d'altro suvvia .
Che cucini emma'
che ascolti ale
che leggi mk?


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Qual'era la domanda? Se mi è antipatico chi si fa condizionare socialmente?


 no, *se hai un'opinione positiva* di chi si sposa o sta dentro un matrimonio perchè codizionato/a socialmente...


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> parliamo d'altro suvvia .
> Che cucini emma'
> che ascolti ale
> che leggi mk?


Psicanalisi junghiana, e poi ho appena comprato la biografia di Franca Rame, non ancora iniziata però, and you?


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> parliamo d'altro suvvia .
> Che cucini emma'
> che ascolti ale
> che leggi mk?


 stasera credo sarà serata "lucia di lammermoor"


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



MK ha detto:


> Psicanalisi junghiana, e poi ho appena comprato la biografia di Franca Rame, non ancora iniziata però, and you?


naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Franca rame naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Scusa, lo so che è brava ma
nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no, *se hai un'opinione positiva* di chi si sposa o sta dentro un matrimonio perchè codizionato/a socialmente...


Cosa significa positiva? Ognuno si sposa per i propri motivi. Non giudico, cerco di comprendere il perché.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



reale ha detto:


> stasera credo sarà serata "lucia di lammermoor"


Senti, per iniziare non dico ad amare ma almeno a conoscere l'opera, da dove potrei partire?


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Franca rame naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> 
> Scusa, lo so che è brava ma
> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Why not? Ho letto un'intervista, il consiglio che dava a una giovane donna... case separate e stare insieme solo quando si ha voglia di farlo... mi ha convinta


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa significa positiva? Ognuno si sposa per i propri motivi. Non giudico, cerco di comprendere il perché.


 vabbè come non detto....tu non giudichi ok...facciamo che non ho scritto nulla....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



MK ha detto:


> Why not? Ho letto un'intervista, il consiglio che dava a una giovane donna... case separate e stare insieme solo quando si ha voglia di farlo... mi ha convinta


Emmekappa ma questa è la scoperta dell'acqua calda.
Lo diciamo?


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> vabbè come non detto....tu non giudichi ok...facciamo che non ho scritto nulla....


Delle volte non ci si rende conto di quello che si fa, lo si fa per condizionamento appunto. E ovviamente generalizzo. Tipo una donna dopo i 35 anni non ancora sposata, tutti a chiederle e allora, ma quando ti sistemi, ma quando fai i figli... delle volte non è l'amore il motore... anche se dovrebbe esserlo.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Emmekappa ma questa è la scoperta dell'acqua calda.
> Lo diciamo?


Trovami qualcuno che ci sta dentro...


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Senti, per iniziare non dico ad amare ma almeno a conoscere l'opera, da dove potrei partire?


 brani d'opera....magari qualche aria funambolica e divertente da soprano che fa sempre il suo effetto...
ad esempio una cosa così....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv1Bj8_6ID4


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> aèèèèèèèèèèè!!! certo!
> vabbè magari lo finiamo in pvt 'sto discorso...


vostra umile servitrice


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> parliamo d'altro suvvia .
> Che cucini emma'
> che ascolti ale
> che leggi mk?


il pupo pennette col sugo di coccio e trancio di coccio
io caprese e melone


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.......*



MK ha detto:


> Trovami qualcuno che ci sta dentro...


Gente saggia, che ha capito tutto della vita.
a domani


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma certo! anche io rifarei tutto....e anche io ho fatto tutto per amore e contro il volere di tutti....tra me e te c'è una differenza però...io sono separato e divorziando...


Ma potremmo convolare a nozze presto


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> *Gente saggia, che ha capito tutto della vita.*
> a domani








  vado anch'io.


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Delle volte non ci si rende conto di quello che si fa, lo si fa per condizionamento appunto. E ovviamente generalizzo. Tipo una donna dopo i 35 anni non ancora sposata, tutti a chiederle e allora, ma quando ti sistemi, ma quando fai i figli... delle volte non è l'amore il motore... anche se dovrebbe esserlo.


stavo scrivendoti qualcosa di altamente sacastico, ma ti dico solo:"ma credi sul serio che una cosa così semplice per non dire stupida mi va spiegata?"


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il pupo pennette col sugo di coccio e trancio di coccio
> io caprese e melone


Io m'magnasse la pappa del pupo (e ti confesso che qualche volta sono stato colto in flagrante mentre sottrevo una forchettata al cibo dei bambini 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).
Buona notte Emma


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no, *se hai un'opinione positiva* di chi si sposa o sta dentro un matrimonio perchè codizionato/a socialmente...


Ma chi cazzo sarei per dirgli che sbaglia?

Io non ci rimarrei, altri lo fanno, altri ancora manco se ne accorgono


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io m'magnasse la pappa del pupo (e ti confesso che qualche volta sono stato colto in flagrante mentre sottrevo una forchettata al cibo dei bambini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 si' nu pat senza core.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



reale ha detto:


> brani d'opera....magari qualche aria funambolica e divertente da soprano che fa sempre il suo effetto...
> ad esempio una cosa così....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv1Bj8_6ID4


Grazie. Mi oriento allora verso  una raccolta di arie famose.
Buona idea spero.
a domani, ciao


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma potremmo convolare a nozze presto


 non proprio prestissimo...la mia ex ha impegnato i soldi per chiedere il divorzio in altro e quindi siccome a me frega una cippa del divorzio e soprattutto non intendo spendere manco un euro per farlo, si rimanda il tutto a data da destinarsi....
ma potremmo sempre convivere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








insomma due cuori e una mezza capanna (la tua parte ovviamente)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> si' nu pat senza core.


song nu muort e' famme. me magnasse pure e'prete


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> song nu muort e' famme. me magnasse pure e'prete


suggerimento per chi cucina: quando la pietanza per il pupo è molto appetitosa (tipo pasta e zucchine piena di parmigiano e con un po' di galbanino o asiago sciolto).....*BUTTARE PASTA IN PIU'*


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non proprio prestissimo...la mia ex ha impegnato i soldi per chiedere il divorzio in altro e quindi siccome a me frega una cippa del divorzio e soprattutto non intendo spendere manco un euro per farlo, si rimanda il tutto a data da destinarsi....
> ma potremmo sempre convivere...
> 
> 
> ...


Tranquillo mi sposerei solo con un emerito sconosciuto, ubriaca fradica a Las Vegas con Elvis e Dolly Parton come testimoni... una cosina _scikkettona_


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzo sarei per dirgli che sbaglia?
> 
> Io non ci rimarrei, altri lo fanno, altri ancora manco se ne accorgono


 io non dico niente a nessuno, ma di certo non ho un'opinione positiva.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> stavo scrivendoti qualcosa di altamente sacastico, ma ti dico solo:"ma credi sul serio che una cosa così semplice per non dire stupida mi va spiegata?"


Tu di una donna che fa una scelta del genere avresti un'opinione negativa?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io m'magnasse la pappa del pupo (e ti confesso che qualche volta sono stato colto in flagrante mentre sottrevo una forchettata al cibo dei bambini
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mia figlia ti avrebbe piantato la forchettina sul braccio


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tranquillo mi sposerei solo con un emerito sconosciuto, ubriaca fradica a Las Vegas con Elvis e Dolly Parton come testimoni... una cosina _scikkettona_


 anche io vorrei Dolly al mio matrimonio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e DP è altresì sciccosissima! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quindi disfo la valigia e revoco il biglietto aereo per amsterdam?


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mia figlia ti avrebbe piantato la forchettina sul braccio
































buon sangue....


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Tu di una donna che fa una scelta del genere avresti un'opinione negativa?


 francamente si.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> francamente si.


Quindi se fosse una tua amica smetteresti di frequentarla per questo motivo?


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi se fosse una tua amica smetteresti di frequentarla per questo motivo?


 sinceramente difficile che possa essere una mia amica..


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sinceramente difficile che possa essere una mia amica..


 
Beh la pensiamo in modo diverso, quindi chi non è senza macchia è out, ok.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> anche io vorrei Dolly al mio matrimonio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La foto classica del matrimonio mentre i novelli sposi strizzano le tette di DP? Senza prezzo 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Disfa che non e' un buon periodo


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La foto classica del matrimonio mentre i novelli sposi strizzano le tette di DP? Senza prezzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 di Liberace come organista che ne dici?


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Beh la pensiamo in modo diverso, quindi chi non è senza macchia è out, ok.


 ma certo, tu sei amica di tutti....mollami e chiudiamola qui....
Buona serata...


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma certo, tu sei amica di tutti....mollami e chiudiamola qui....
> Buona serata...


No di tutti no, buona serata anche a te.


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No di tutti no, buona serata anche a te.


 ecco, quello che hai scritto vale anche per te allora...io preferisco le persone vere, tu non lo so...questione di gusti....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ecco, quello che hai scritto vale anche per te allora...io preferisco le persone vere, tu non lo so...questione di gusti....


 Sei cascato come un pollo


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

I matrimoni di facciata mi fanno cagare, ma non mi sento di giudicare chi ci rimane... non mi sono sposata e non so come avrei reagito al patatrack col matrimonio di mezzo.

Aggiungo che chi ci marcia pero' un po' cagare mi fa (Joda docet)


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Sei cascato come un pollo


 poi me la spieghi... e io sono un pollo e non voglio essere altrimenti...salvo poi però quando è necessario non farmi trattare da pollo...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> brani d'opera....magari qualche aria funambolica e divertente da soprano che fa sempre il suo effetto...
> ad esempio una cosa così....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv1Bj8_6ID4


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Giugno 2009)

*emma*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> si e lo rifarei con la persona con cui sono sposata ora...nonostante tutto.




mi hai sorpreso.

vuol dire che va meglio?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> brani d'opera....magari qualche aria funambolica e divertente da soprano che fa sempre il suo effetto...
> ad esempio una cosa così....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv1Bj8_6ID4


oppure da Puccini...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vi sposereste (o risposereste)? Lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che lo so dovrebbe essere il motivo numero uno...



No, non credo. 

sicuramente non per amore. Mai piu'.

vorrei essere sicura di essere sincera. e invece sono stanca morta e devo scendere col cane.questo non centra con la sincerità ma mi impedisce di articolare come vorrei.

io non voglio sposarmi piu...del resto l'ho fatto dopo anni di convivenza -dieci-perchè la mia famiglia scaciottava i maroni.

è una promessa ,quella dell'amore, che non ha bisogno di contratti, si regge da sola se c'è amore e non la sua caricatura.

e  tutto cio' che è sovrastruttura per regolare e controllare meglio il sistema sociale ed economico lo rigetto nel suo principio . non mi appartiene. benchè putroppo sia scesa a compromesso per sfinimento.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No, non credo.
> 
> sicuramente non per amore. Mai piu'.
> 
> ...


Teoricamente concordo... in pratica visto le bestie che ci sono in giro e la scarsa conoscenza dell'individuo che si finisce per amare... un bel contrattino che pari il culo in caso di necessita' non mi sembra una brutta cosa...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Conforto e condivisione si possono trovare anche con gli amici, l'amore travolgente è un'altra cosa.


con _nu cane_ per la precisione


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Teoricamente concordo... in pratica visto le bestie che ci sono in giro e la scarsa conoscenza dell'individuo che si finisce per amare... un bel contrattino che pari il culo in caso di necessita' non mi sembra una brutta cosa...


una brutta cosa? 

è  la *prima *che farei, ma mi vergognavo di dirlo.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

sto post dell'aspesi dov'è?


----------



## Old megliosola (16 Giugno 2009)

sposarsi??
un mio collega, uno che sposato si fa bellamente i c....i suoi continuamente, disse con aria tronfia e soddisfatta : se dovessi tornare indietro mi risposerei esattamente di nuovo con mia moglie....
gli ho risposto: e per forza! non ti dato alcun fastidio in tutti questi anni






cmq si anche io mi risposerei...credo che va fatto nella vita e senza manco starci a pesare troppo sennò diventa difficile...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi hai sorpreso.
> 
> vuol dire che va meglio?


no, ni...è cambiato lui e son molto cambiata io...è una strada in salita e piena di nuovi problemi..vediamo che succede....continuiamo comunque a non dividere il letto e a non avere rapporti....ma per lo meno ora, se mi accarezza o mi pettina i capelli, non ho sussulti di paura.


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> sposarsi??
> un mio collega, uno che sposato si fa bellamente i c....i suoi continuamente, disse con aria tronfia e soddisfatta : se dovessi tornare indietro mi risposerei esattamente di nuovo con mia moglie....
> gli ho risposto: e per forza! non ti dato alcun fastidio in tutti questi anni
> 
> ...


Come tutte le decisioni davvero importanti. Concordo pienamente.


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no, ni...è cambiato lui e son molto cambiata io...è una strada in salita e piena di nuovi problemi..vediamo che succede....continuiamo comunque a non dividere il letto e a non avere rapporti....ma per lo meno ora, se mi accarezza o mi pettina i capelli, non ho sussulti di paura.


 Dai, sono davvero contento per te! Dici bene, vediamo che succede...


----------



## Old megliosola (16 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come tutte le decisioni davvero importanti. Concordo pienamente.


perchè credi che pensarci bene ti salvaguardi da eventuali catastrofi??
per quanto  mi riguarda (a parte il risultato) se mi ci fossi messa a pensare sarebbe stato deleterio...e sono contenta di averlo fatto nonostante il disastro


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai, sono davvero contento per te! Dici bene, vediamo che succede...


grazie MM....è che la nuova situazione o ci ammazza definitivamente o ci dà una mano considerevole.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

OT: MOLTIMODI che ci fai a lavoro a quest'ora?


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> *perchè credi che pensarci bene ti salvaguardi da eventuali catastrofi??*
> per quanto mi riguarda (a parte il risultato) se mi ci fossi messa a pensare sarebbe stato deleterio...e sono contenta di averlo fatto nonostante il disastro


 Forse non leggi bene, ho detto che la penso come te.


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> grazie MM....è che la nuova situazione *o ci ammazza definitivamente o ci dà una mano considerevole*.


 Ottimo! Niente vie di mezzo, in certe vicende  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vivacchiare alla lunga ammazza, o chiudi definitivamente il rapporto o riparti con grinta, reinnamorandoti davvero


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> OT: MOLTIMODI che ci fai a lavoro a quest'ora?


 Stavo gironzolando con la poderosa per spiagge fenicotteri e stagni, ed alla fine mi son rotto le palle e son venuto in ufficio


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> una brutta cosa?
> 
> *è  la prima che farei, ma mi vergognavo di dirlo*.


Ma perche'? Non si vive mica d'acqua di rubinetto e favole!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> io non voglio nessuna favola, ma di certo non mi sposerei o conviverei con qualcuna che come minimno non amassi...se voglio convivere con qualcuno a cui voglio bene, lo faccio con un mio amico/a o con mia sorella...
> certo non avrei sesso a disposizione a casa quando mi va e questo è un bello scoglio da superare...


mi hai fatto riflettere su una cosa
io non ho mai preteso la favola:
vivere con mio marito non è una passeggiata, qualunque coppia non lo è
non mi sono mai servite smancerie,  feste di san Valentino o altro, anzi non mi sono mai piaciute
quando ho cominciato a desiderare le smancerie?
risalendo con la memoria direi un po' più di un anno fa
più o meno quando stava per iniziare la storia con la str...
non so cosa il mio cervello possa aver registrato a livello profondo.
e oggi?
oggi vorrei la favola
e di che si tratta?
vorrei che mi amasse
e che, di tanto in tanto, me lo dimostrasse
e forse me lo dimostra anche
ma io sono come congelata dalla paura di sbagliarmi ancora
forse vedo nero per paura di essere ancora ferita


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Stavo gironzolando con la poderosa per spiagge fenicotteri e stagni, ed alla fine mi son rotto le palle e son venuto in ufficio


ti sei già rotto le palle?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ndem ben


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti sei già rotto le palle??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_ Ma va là... ma va là..._ 

No, ma non voglio esagerare!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no, ni...è cambiato lui e son molto cambiata io...è una strada in salita e piena di nuovi problemi..vediamo che succede....continuiamo comunque a non dividere il letto e a non avere rapporti....*ma per lo meno ora, se mi accarezza o mi pettina i capelli, non ho sussulti di paura.*


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> mi hai fatto riflettere su una cosa
> io non ho mai preteso la favola:
> vivere con mio marito non è una passeggiata, qualunque coppia non lo è
> non mi sono mai servite smancerie,  feste di san Valentino o altro, anzi non mi sono mai piaciute
> ...


Quando c'è empatia e grande confidenza in una coppia certe cose si sentono a pelle


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Appunto: io non ce l'ho in questo momento.
> Fine della storia.
> Il thread era: vi sposereste. La mia risposta è stata no. Tutto qui.
> però sul matrimonio, non mio ma in generale e del perché io non mi sposerei, non si è voluto dire nulla.





Bruja ha detto:


> Torno a qualche post fa... dicevi di voler parlare dell'istituzione del matrimonio o del rapporto matrimoniale in sé?
> Insomma una tua dissertazione mi incuriosirebbe...
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Sei certo che tua moglie non ti conosca così bene da sapere come finirà la tua crisi relazionale?


Allora, una prima riflessione. 
La formula civilistica che vincola i due coniugi non fa alcun riferimento all'esistenza di un sentimento quale condizione o elemento o finalità del matrimonio.
Quella religiosa cattolica si, ma è un chiaro riferimento all'amore cristiano, per l'appunto. Cosa ben diversa da quello umano lche potremmo definire laico.
Domanda. chi dice che ci sposa per amore?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

Rock,
ma chi sei?
smarronator?

stai sovreccitando la mia vena violenta


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Rock,
> ma chi sei?
> smarronator?
> 
> stai sovreccitando la mia vena violenta



utente smarronator non è male


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> Rock,
> ma chi sei?
> smarronator?
> 
> stai sovreccitando la mia vena violenta


Buongiorno Amoremio.
Ti aspettavo sai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Seguivo l'invito di Bruja, riflettevo ...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> utente smarronator non è male


Sono stato eletto rompicoglioni ufficiale 2009  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  del Forum sai ?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sono stato eletto rompicoglioni ufficiale 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si si, lo so 

	
	
		
		
	


	












puoi esserne fiero sai? i candidati erano parecchi


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Buongiorno Amoremio.
> Ti aspettavo sai?
> 
> 
> ...


La tua firma mi ha fatto venir voglia di ascoltare i miei amatissimi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La prima foto a Londra di mia figlia e' in Abbey Road... sulle strisce mentre spingo il passeggino 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Che tamarra che sono!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> La tua firma mi ha fatto venir voglia di ascoltare i miei amatissimi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi pare una bella cosa, proprio bella invece. ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Lo sai che help è una canzone scritta da lenon sull'orlo el suicidio: lui era un depresso sin da giovansisimo


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mi pare una bella cosa, proprio bella invece. !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora se ti dico che possiede due magliette dei Beatles e conosce i nomi non mi metti in ignore? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Lo saccio... il colpo di grazia glilo ha dato Yoko


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> si si, lo so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visto che hai messo in mezzo il discorso mi piacerebbe sapere con chi ho gareggiato


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si si, lo so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma solo perche' alcuni concorrenti non si son presentati


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora se ti dico che possiede due magliette dei Beatles e conosce i nomi non mi metti in ignore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Ti metto in ignore per le partacce che mi fai dandomi del broccolone e della cavietta . A me .... cavietta ! ts ts ts


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> No. Ti metto in ignore per le partacce che mi fai dandomi del broccolone e della cavietta . A me .... cavietta ! ts ts ts



Se le spacchi le spacchi... cavalier non porta ne pena ne peli sulla lingua


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Se le spacchi le spacchi... cavalier non porta ne pena ne peli sulla lingua


Ambasciator sapevo io Anche cavalier?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ambasciator sapevo io Anche cavalier?


Gli ambasciatori portano sia pena che peli sulla lingua... infatti avrei dovuto scrivere contessa, ma suonava male...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no, ni...è cambiato lui e son molto cambiata io...è una strada in salita e piena di nuovi problemi..vediamo che succede....continuiamo comunque a non dividere il letto e a non avere rapporti....ma per lo meno ora, se mi accarezza o mi pettina i capelli, non ho sussulti di paura.



bene...auguri emma..di cuore.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

*Asuleo*



Asudem ha detto:


>



ot. ciao leone, vuoi essere mio amico ?

io ho le brecchie piu' graaaandi delle tue, e questo mi permette di sentire meglio le cazzate che dicono qui in Africa sugli aiuti umanitari al terzo mondo.

li andiamo a sbranare insieme?


----------



## Bruja (16 Giugno 2009)

*no no..*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ot. ciao leone, vuoi essere mio amico ?
> 
> io ho le brecchie piu' graaaandi delle tue, e questo mi permette di sentire meglio le cazzate che dicono qui in Africa sugli aiuti umanitari al terzo mondo.
> 
> li andiamo a sbranare insieme?


Non lo fate, rischiereste di morire di un virus verso il quale non avete immunità sufficienti... la malvagità interessata ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

*


Bruja ha detto:



			Non lo fate, rischiereste di morire di un virus verso il quale non avete immunità sufficienti..
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


Bruja ha detto:


> . la malvagità interessata !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lo prendo come un gran complimento!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ot. ciao leone, vuoi essere mio amico ?
> 
> io ho le brecchie piu' graaaandi delle tue, e questo mi permette di sentire meglio le cazzate che dicono qui in Africa sugli aiuti umanitari al terzo mondo.
> *
> li andiamo a sbranare insieme?*


micè, mi sa che fra te e me si ringhia tanto ma non si morde mai


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Un ritrovo di bestie proprio!


----------



## Bruja (16 Giugno 2009)

*..............*

Era un complimento, anzi una dichiarazione di intenti... nessun animale é feroce, malvagio o violento senza un vero e valido motivo... che può essere perfino la paura. 
L'uomo ha solo bisogno di un tornaconto...
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Era un complimento, anzi una dichiarazione di intenti... nessun animale é feroce, malvagio o violento senza un vero e valido motivo... che può essere perfino la paura.
> L'uomo ha solo bisogno di un tornaconto...
> Bruja


Non lo so gallina, chiedilo all'orsetto bianco


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> con _nu cane_ per la precisione


Mai dire mai


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> perchè credi che pensarci bene ti salvaguardi da eventuali catastrofi??
> per quanto mi riguarda (a parte il risultato) se mi ci fossi messa a pensare sarebbe stato deleterio...e sono contenta di averlo fatto nonostante il disastro


Concordo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Stavo gironzolando con la poderosa per spiagge fenicotteri e stagni, ed alla fine mi son rotto le palle e son venuto in ufficio


se ti sente la poderosa, ti lascia a piedi.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ottimo! Niente vie di mezzo, in certe vicende
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Molti, non è un vivacchiare, è un tentare di sopravivere alla meno peggio.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Molti, non è un vivacchiare, è un tentare di sopravivere alla meno peggio.


Domanda OT: perchè un'utente abbronzata sceglie di continuare ad avere come avatar una donna pallida come la mozzarella?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A noi le donne abbronzate piacciono: che qulacuno ce le mostri. perdindirindia !


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma bel manzo è libero?
> jago è sposato?
> e nu?
> chi sem?


ho detto a iago della tua curiosità: mi ha fermato la liberatoria per informarti che è divorziato da quasi un anno ed economicamente indipendente.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Domanda OT: perchè un'utente abbronzata sceglie di continuare ad avere come avatar una donna pallida come la mozzarella?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 perchè mostrarsi fa perdere fascino e.....la vuoi finire di fare il provolone?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho detto a iago della tua curiosità: mi ha fermato la liberatoria per informarti che è divorziato da quasi un anno ed *economicamente indipendente.*


e ce mancava pure che fosse mantenuto


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e ce mancava pure che fosse mantenuto


Peggio se volesse farsi mantenere


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Peggio se volesse farsi mantenere


Assolutamente.


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho detto a iago della tua curiosità: mi ha fermato la liberatoria per informarti che è divorziato da quasi un anno ed economicamente indipendente.


 
digli che  mi piacerebbe che  rendesse economicamente indipendente  anche me


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

nessuno risponde al quesito di cui al post 596?
Penso che c'è parecchio per insultarmi ben benino, come meglio vi aggrada.


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> nessuno risponde al quesito di cui al post 596?
> *Penso che c'è parecchio per insultarmi ben benino, come meglio* vi aggrada.


 
linkalo che oggi sono pigrissima e ho la pressione a 2


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> nessuno risponde al quesito di cui al post 596?
> Penso che c'è parecchio per insultarmi ben benino, come meglio vi aggrada.


Rock hai ragione, l'amore considerato magia non lo contempla né il matrimonio civile né quello religioso (se non nell'accezione del donare se stessi come dice Giobbe). E su questo concordo. Con la nascita di un figlio le mie convinzioni vacillerebbero però...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Allora, una prima riflessione.
> La formula civilistica che vincola i due coniugi non fa alcun riferimento all'esistenza di un sentimento quale condizione o elemento o finalità del matrimonio.
> Quella religiosa cattolica si, ma è un chiaro riferimento all'amore cristiano, per l'appunto. Cosa ben diversa da quello umano lche potremmo definire laico.
> Domanda. chi dice che ci sposa per amore?


Ecche qua.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> nessuno risponde al quesito di cui al post 596?
> Penso che c'è parecchio per insultarmi ben benino, come meglio vi aggrada.



Ma non abbiamo bisogno di post o altri pretesti per insultarti


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



MK ha detto:


> Rock hai ragione, l'amore considerato magia non lo contempla né il matrimonio civile né quello religioso (se non nell'accezione del donare se stessi come dice Giobbe). E su questo concordo. Con la nascita di un figlio le mie convinzioni vacillerebbero però...



Ciao.
L'amore considerato magia penso lo contemplino solo le soap opera sudamericane e le trasmissioni della Carrà. Credo io.


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao.
> L'amore considerato magia penso lo contemplino solo le soap opera sudamericane e le trasmissioni della Carrà. Credo io.


Che cinismo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , un po' di speranza su su...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> digli che mi piacerebbe che rendesse economicamente indipendente anche me


 riferirò appena lo sento tra un giro in barca e un altro (lui)


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Rock hai ragione, l'amore considerato magia non lo contempla né il matrimonio civile né quello religioso (se non nell'accezione del donare se stessi come dice Giobbe). E su questo concordo. Con la nascita di un figlio le mie convinzioni vacillerebbero però...





Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao.
> L'amore considerato magia penso lo contemplino solo le soap opera sudamericane e le trasmissioni della Carrà. Credo io.



Ma dai illuminatemi!

E voi quale amore contemplate? Quello che si vince coi punti Standa-tromba-e-scappa?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dai illuminatemi!
> 
> E voi quale amore contemplate? Quello che si vince coi punti Standa-tromba-e-scappa?


donna


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dai illuminatemi!
> 
> E voi quale amore contemplate? Quello che si vince coi punti Standa-tromba-e-scappa?


No.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Allora, una prima riflessione.
> *La formula civilistica che vincola i due coniugi non fa alcun riferimento all'esistenza di un sentimento quale condizione o elemento o finalità del matrimonio.*
> 
> *e fin qui ci siamo....è un contratto e se ne regolano anche i rapporti patrimoniali.*
> ...


prometto di esserti fedele sempre nella gioia e nel dolore, in salute e malattia e di amarti e onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita: escludendo l'amore materno, quale sentimento pensi che possa ispirare una promessa del genere? cosa c'è alla base di sogni e desideri in comune, di progetti di vita, di figli da educare insieme?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao.
> L'amore considerato magia penso lo contemplino solo le soap opera sudamericane e le trasmissioni della Carrà. Credo io.


lo contemplo io, è una consapevolezza recente e non mi serve manco tanto per farmi avvolgere dalla magia
che faccio mi scrivo "utente che contempla la magia"?
anzi, visto che mi basta poco e faccio io tutto il resto "utente magica"?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dai illuminatemi!
> 
> E voi quale amore contemplate? Quello che si vince coi punti Standa-tromba-e-scappa?


si loro contemplano quello

e in alternativa il tipo "_adorami quasi a gratis ed assecondami in tutte le mie str..  e menate se no significa che non mi ami abbastanza, ma senza annullarti per me se no mi incomincia a piacere il tipo str... e poi soffrirò e lo vedi che tu sei proprio la mia rovina_"


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



MK ha detto:


> Rock hai ragione, l'amore considerato magia non lo contempla né il matrimonio civile né quello religioso (se non nell'accezione del donare se stessi come dice Giobbe). E su questo concordo. Con la nascita di un figlio le mie convinzioni vacillerebbero però...





MK ha detto:


> Che cinismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dai illuminatemi!
> 
> E voi quale amore contemplate? Quello che si vince coi punti Standa-tromba-e-scappa?





Asudem ha detto:


> donna





Amoremio ha detto:


> lo contemplo io, è una consapevolezza recente e non mi serve manco tanto per farmi avvolgere dalla magia
> che faccio mi scrivo "utente che contempla la magia"?
> anzi, visto che mi basta poco e faccio io tutto il resto "utente magica"?





Amoremio ha detto:


> si loro contemplano quello
> 
> e in alternativa il tipo "_adorami quasi a gratis ed assecondami in tutte le mie str..  e menate se no significa che non mi ami abbastanza, ma senza annullarti per me se no mi incomincia a piacere il tipo str... e poi soffrirò e lo vedi che tu sei proprio la mia rovina_"


Mi limito a far notare che MK contempla anche lei, come voi, l'amore magia.
Sono io che lo derido.
Quindi lei è incolpevole: solo io mi merito il sarcasmo, solo io.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*

devo andare.
Chiosa finale per oggi.
L'amore magia coincide con l'innamoramento. Scema abbastanza presto. Basare un rapporto vitalizio solo su quello è una strada che porta alla rovina.
Sono sicuro che ne converrete tutti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ciiiao


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> devo andare.
> Chiosa finale per oggi.
> L'amore magia coincide con l'innamoramento. Scema abbastanza presto. Basare un rapporto vitalizio solo su quello è una strada che porta alla rovina.
> Sono sicuro che ne converrete tutti
> ...


invece no.
se amo posso vedere la magia in molte cose.


----------



## lale75 (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vi sposereste (o risposereste)? Lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che lo so dovrebbe essere il motivo numero uno...


 
No, mai.


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> sposarsi??
> un mio collega, uno che sposato si fa bellamente i c....i suoi continuamente, disse con aria tronfia e soddisfatta : se dovessi tornare indietro mi risposerei esattamente di nuovo con mia moglie....
> gli ho risposto: e per forza! non ti dato alcun fastidio in tutti questi anni
> 
> ...


 quel "va fatto" non si può leggere...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non lo fate, rischiereste di morire di un virus verso il quale non avete immunità sufficienti... la malvagità interessata !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Micia mi ha parlato molto di te.

ora ho capito il perchè.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> nessuno risponde al quesito di cui al post 596?
> Penso che c'è parecchio per insultarmi ben benino, come meglio vi aggrada.


corro...


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si loro contemplano quello
> 
> e in alternativa il tipo "_adorami quasi a gratis ed assecondami in tutte le mie str.. e menate se no significa che non mi ami abbastanza, ma senza annullarti per me se no mi incomincia a piacere il tipo str... e poi soffrirò e lo vedi che tu sei proprio la mia rovina_"




















   quanta verità in queste tue parole.


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mi limito a far notare che MK contempla anche lei, come voi, l'amore magia.
> Sono io che lo derido.
> Quindi lei è incolpevole: solo io mi merito il sarcasmo, solo io.


Tranquillo Rock, ritroverai l'incanto. Prima o poi. O lo troverai, non so.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



MK ha detto:


> Vi sposereste (o risposereste)? Lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che lo so dovrebbe essere il motivo numero uno...


Col senno di poi

*SI*


Oggi si. Domani chissà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Col senno di poi
> 
> *Sì*
> 
> ...


E, visto quel che hai scritto, perché mai?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E, visto quel che hai scritto, perché mai?


e soprattutto:
ma sempre contro la stessa donna?

ma quaaanto si deve essere data da fare in un'altra vita, per espiare così?

PORELLA!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E, visto quel che hai scritto, perché mai?


Perché quello che io scrivo va sempre preso col beneficio d'inventario e misurato col contagocce.
scrivo un sacco di cazzate.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> e soprattutto:
> ma sempre contro la stessa donna?
> 
> ma quaaanto si deve essere data da fare in un'altra vita, per espiare così?
> ...


Si. tanto io sarei sempre la stessa cacchetta e lei nonostante il mio essere tale mi ama, mi sopporta, mi supporta. la guardo e penso che non troverò mai un'altra che mi sopporti. e poi oggi la prospettiva di restare solo mi angoscia. Io voglio stare solo ma non troppo solo. Mi serve  una moglie. la mia è la migliore possibile, per me.
lei lo sa: dice che chiunque mi lascerebbe dopo un max di 49/60 giorni. Lo dice anche mammà mia. e pure gli amici. e le amiche.
Forse hanno ragione. Stò inguiato !


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Si. tanto io sarei sempre la stessa cacchetta e lei nonostante il mio essere tale mi ama, mi sopporta, mi supporta. la guardo e penso che non troverò mai un'altra che mi sopporti. e poi oggi la prospettiva di restare solo mi angoscia. Io voglio stare solo ma non troppo solo. Mi serve una moglie. la mia è la migliore possibile, per me.
> lei lo sa: dice che chiunque mi lascerebbe dopo un max di 49/60 giorni. Lo dice anche mammà mia. e pure gli amici. e le amiche.
> Forse hanno ragione. Stò inguiato !





Rocknroll ha detto:


> Perché quello che io scrivo va sempre preso col beneficio d'inventario e misurato col contagocce.
> *scrivo un sacco di cazzate*.


----------



## Old reale (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Perché quello che io scrivo va sempre preso col beneficio d'inventario e misurato col contagocce.
> scrivo un sacco di cazzate.


 visto che ne sei consapevole...perchè lo fai? no, perchè scrivere un sacco di cazzate su argomenti non personali o cazzeggiatori va bene, scriverle quando si parla di sè stessi e della propria storia mi sembra quantomeno singolare...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



reale ha detto:


> visto che ne sei consapevole...perchè lo fai? no, perchè scrivere un sacco di cazzate su argomenti non personali o cazzeggiatori va bene, scriverle quando si parla di sè stessi e della propria storia mi sembra quantomeno singolare...


sai, se lo facessi solo sulle cose degli altri sarei ingiusto: se derido me posso legittimamente farlo con tutto e tutti. Un minimo di equità


----------



## Old reale (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sai, se lo facessi solo sulle cose degli altri sarei ingiusto: se derido me posso legittimamente farlo con tutto e tutti. Un minimo di equità


 ambè...derisione preventiva....sei una volpe, devo ammetterlo....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



reale ha detto:


> ambè...derisione preventiva....sei una volpe, devo ammetterlo....


Io ho molti difetti ma non quello di prendermi sul serio. Anche nei momenti più duri mi sono trovato a pensare cose che mi facevano ridere. E' una risorsa che sono contento di avere


----------



## Old reale (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io ho molti difetti ma non quello di prendermi sul serio. Anche nei momenti più duri mi sono trovato a pensare cose che mi facevano ridere. E' una risorsa che sono contento di avere


 se lo dici tu...a me sembra che tu ti prenda molto sul serio invece....cosa rispettabilissima per carità...ma sono solo mie impressioni...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



reale ha detto:


> se lo dici tu...a me sembra che tu ti prenda molto sul serio invece....cosa rispettabilissima per carità...ma sono solo mie impressioni...


Direi di no. ma questa è solo la mia opinione


----------



## Old reale (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Direi di no. ma questa è solo la mia opinione


 ne prendo atto.


----------

